# Pensión en Alemania tras 40 anyos cotizando



## Coln (20 Feb 2022)

Aquí os dejo el enlace con una pequeña traducción, millones de personas viven con menos de 1..200€ al mes en Alemania, ojo !!!! Que los que viven con 1.200/.1400
también son millones de personas y están igualmente jodidos, sobre todo con este clima cabrón que no hace mas que joder....Y si quieres cuidarte y comer sano?
Olidate, que vale una simple alcachofa? unas naranjas en condiciones? pescado? una lata de atún del malo? encima no suelen tener una vivienda en propiedad, viven
en alquiler. Menuda puta mierda...


*Trabajar toda la vida y que la pensión apenas alcance para vivir: esta es la realidad de millones de personas en Alemania. 2,7 millones de pensionistas reciben menos de 1.200 euros al mes, a pesar de haber cotizado durante 40 años.*










Millionen Rentner bekommen unter 1200 Euro


Ein ganzes Leben arbeiten, und trotzdem reicht die Rente kaum zum Leben - für Millionen Menschen in Deutschland ist das Realität. 2,7 Millionen Rentnerinnen und Rentner bekommen weniger als 1200 Euro im Monat überwiesen, obwohl sie 40 Jahre lang eingezahlt haben.




www.n-tv.de


----------



## el tio orquestas (20 Feb 2022)

Es lo normal cuando cotizas para el Estado en vez de para ti.


----------



## .Kaikus (20 Feb 2022)

Coln dijo:


> Aquí os dejo el enlace con una pequeña traducción, millones de personas viven con menos de 1..200€ al mes en Alemania, ojo !!!! Que los que viven con 1.200/.1400
> también son millones de personas y están igualmente jodidos, sobre todo con este clima cabrón que no hace mas que joder....Y si quieres cuidarte y comer sano?
> Olidate, que vale una simple alcachofa? unas naranjas en condiciones? pescado? una lata de atún del malo? encima no suelen tener una vivienda en propiedad, viven
> en alquiler. Menuda puta mierda...
> ...



La mayoria de pensiones francesas, tambien son escandalosamente bajas.


----------



## nelsoncito (20 Feb 2022)

Sí, pero para turcos, moros y feminazis varias nunca falta un euro.


----------



## rafabogado (20 Feb 2022)

Es que hay que repartir con todos los que entran.

Quien quiera entender, que entienda.


----------



## patroclus (20 Feb 2022)

Pues en algo le ganamos a Alemania, aquí muchos superan los 1600 y los 2700 euros.


----------



## XicoRaro (20 Feb 2022)

Coln dijo:


> Aquí os dejo el enlace con una pequeña traducción, millones de personas viven con menos de 1..200€ al mes en Alemania, ojo !!!! Que los que viven con 1.200/.1400
> también son millones de personas y están igualmente jodidos, sobre todo con este clima cabrón que no hace mas que joder....Y si quieres cuidarte y comer sano?
> Olidate, que vale una simple alcachofa? unas naranjas en condiciones? pescado? una lata de atún del malo? encima no suelen tener una vivienda en propiedad, viven
> en alquiler. Menuda puta mierda...
> ...



Pues tanto en España como en Alemania, para moronegros, gitanos, y demás escoria que no aportan nada ni cotizan un puto euro, dinero hay en cantidad y sin problemas. 

¿A que sí?







No hay más preguntas señoría.


----------



## Dr.Nick (20 Feb 2022)

1.200 euros con la casa pagada y los hijos trabajando no está mal.


----------



## .Kaikus (20 Feb 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Sí, pero para turcos, moros y feminazis varias nunca falta un euro.



Ahi esta la explicacion, de desvian los fondos para los sarracenos y a los jubiletas que los follen...


----------



## Gonzalor (20 Feb 2022)

Y más bajas que serán en el futuro


----------



## Don Redondón (20 Feb 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> La mayoria de pensiones francesas, tambien son escandalosamente bajas.



Negativo. Mis tia de levanta casi 3k al mes, y mis tíos fallecidos ambos de cáncer, es lo que tiene ser pintor en los 60 y adelante, andaban por los 4k, además de la pensión española por haber currado años en españa


----------



## Emosido (20 Feb 2022)

Las pensiones públicas siempre han sido un timo y siempre lo serán. Políticos administrando dinero que no es suyo, que puede salir mal?


----------



## el tio orquestas (20 Feb 2022)

Ahora imaginad lo que vamos a tener de pensión los de 30 y pocos. Con suerte nos dan un bol de arroz a la semana.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (20 Feb 2022)

Como han dicho: con la casa pagada es más que suficiente. Ahora, vivir de alquiler después de 40 años, chungo.


----------



## arangul00 (20 Feb 2022)

Don Redondón dijo:


> Negativo. Mis tia de levanta casi 3k al mes, y mis tíos fallecidos ambos de cáncer, es lo que tiene ser pintor en los 60 y adelante, andaban por los 4k, además de la pensión española por haber currado años en españa



pue yo hace tres anos que me vine de stuttgart,y te puedo asegurar que vi muchas pensiones de 1200 euros o menos,
y estamos hablando de pensiones de la region mas rica de alemania
no me quiero imaginar como serane n berlin,dresde, leipzig


----------



## .Kaikus (20 Feb 2022)

Don Redondón dijo:


> Negativo. Mis tia de levanta casi 3k al mes, y mis tíos fallecidos ambos de cáncer, es lo que tiene ser pintor en los 60 y adelante, andaban por los 4k, además de la pensión española por haber currado años en españa



Son datos publicos, en este mismo foro se publicaron graficas de las pensiones francesas.

PD- Lo que pasa es que la mayoria lo compensa con pensiones privadas, ahorro e inversiones.


----------



## Octubrista (20 Feb 2022)

Los trabajadores de grandes compañías (como las del automóvil), tienen sindicatos de verdad, y grandes fondos de pensiones, y les queda más.

En España, unos sindicatos así robarían a sus afiliados, tal y como se conocen algunos casos.

También esos sindicatos de trabajadores, consiguieron en el Tribunal Constitucional alemán, quitarle al Estado alemán el monopolio de tener que pagar a la SS el coste mensual del seguro médico.
De manera que quienes querían pagar a sus mutuas sindicales, o a un seguro privado, no se les obligaran a seguir pagando el seguro médico a la SS.


----------



## kikoseis (20 Feb 2022)

17 millones de pensionistas hay en Alemania.
2,7 millones cobran menos de 1200.

Ergo 14,3 millones cobran más de 1200.

Ahora ponme los números de España.


----------



## Don Redondón (20 Feb 2022)

arangul00 dijo:


> pue yo hace tres anos que me vine de stuttgart,y te puedo asegurar que vi muchas pensiones de 1200 euros o menos,
> y estamos hablando de pensiones de la region mas rica de alemania
> no me quiero imaginar como serane n berlin,dresde, leipzig



Yo hablo de Francia, que es lo que el ha mentado. Alemania es un desastre, por eso están los minijob para jubilados


----------



## arangul00 (20 Feb 2022)

Don Redondón dijo:


> Yo hablo de Francia, que es lo que el ha mentado. Alemania es un desastre, por eso están los minijob para jubilados



francia o belgica ,son otra historia


----------



## .Kaikus (20 Feb 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Como han dicho: con la casa pagada es más que suficiente. Ahora, vivir de alquiler después de 40 años, chungo.



Una persona que despues de 35-40 años trabajando, no tenga la vivienda pagada y ahorros, es poco probable que le corresponda una pension de jubilacion alta, queremos milagros, pero *los milagros no son gratis !!!.*


----------



## arangul00 (20 Feb 2022)

kikoseis dijo:


> 17 millones de pensionistas hay en Alemania.
> 2,7 millones cobran menos de 1200.
> 
> Ergo 14,3 millones cobran más de 1200.
> ...



brutos o netos


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (20 Feb 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> Es lo normal cuando cotizas para el Estado en vez de para ti.



BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMB


----------



## andresitozgz (20 Feb 2022)

Coln dijo:


> Aquí os dejo el enlace con una pequeña traducción, millones de personas viven con menos de 1..200€ al mes en Alemania, ojo !!!! Que los que viven con 1.200/.1400
> también son millones de personas y están igualmente jodidos, sobre todo con este clima cabrón que no hace mas que joder....Y si quieres cuidarte y comer sano?
> Olidate, que vale una simple alcachofa? unas naranjas en condiciones? pescado? una lata de atún del malo? encima no suelen tener una vivienda en propiedad, viven
> en alquiler. Menuda puta mierda...
> ...



Mucho mejor nuestro modelo, cotizar una media 400€/mes durante 30 años, para luego cobrar una pensión de 1.500€ durante otros 30 años y la diferencia la sacamos aumentando la deuda, que la paguen los que vienen detrás... hemos pasado del 8% de deuda al 121% en 40 años, porque los Boomers se merecen eso y mucho más... pagaremos sus desfases durante generaciones pero que menos... para una generación que nos ha dejado este gran sistema político y social que se llama PPSOE.

SOIS UNOS ANALFABETOS, criticando el modelo sostenible de pensiones Alemán y defendiendo uno basado en dar más de lo que recibes a cambio de endeudarse...


----------



## el tio orquestas (20 Feb 2022)

andresitozgz dijo:


> Mucho mejor nuestro modelo, cotizar una media 400€/mes durante 30 años, para luego cobrar una pensión de 1.500€ durante otros 30 años y la diferencia la sacamos aumentando la deuda, que la paguen los que vienen detrás... hemos pasado del 8% de deuda al 121% en 40 años, porque los Boomers se merecen eso y mucho más... pagaremos sus desfases durante generaciones pero que menos... para una generación que nos ha dejado este gran sistema político y social que se llama PPSOE.
> 
> SOIS UNOS ANALFABETOS, criticando el modelo sostenible de pensiones Alemán y defendiendo uno basado en dar más de lo que recibes a cambio de endeudarse...



No, lo que se critica es que tú cotices 400€ o más al mes durante 30 años y luego solamente tengas 1200€. O que si te mueres antes de jubilarte no veas nada ni tú ni tu familia. Lo único justo es que se cobre de pensión aquello que se ha cotizado, ni más ni menos. Y que tú elijas la forma de cobrarlo, bien sea del tirón al jubilarte, o que te lo administrar a X dinero mensual hasta que se termine. Y que si se muere el que haya cotizado, el resto pase a su familia, no se lo quede el puto estado.

El modelo alemán puede ser sostenible, pero sigue siendo un timo para el que cotiza.


----------



## Octubrista (20 Feb 2022)

Cuando leí "la pastillita" me imaginé a Doña Eutanasia que viene con ella en la bandeja.

Que por eso hay prisa y propaganda a favor de la Eutanasia.


----------



## Busher (20 Feb 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> No, lo que se critica es que tú cotices 400€ o más al mes durante 30 años y luego solamente tengas 1200€



Con tu ejemplo te has pulido lo aportado en 10 años... en 15 si cotizaste 45 años.


----------



## gabrielo (20 Feb 2022)

partiendo que en Alemania no pagas ni un euro a la ss si no ganas mas de 1700 euros mensuales y que la vida esta igual de cara en España al menos tienen la posibilidad de ahorrarlo antes de su jubilación, al menos están avisados de que su pensión es baja.


----------



## Octubrista (20 Feb 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Una persona que despues de 35-40 años trabajando, no tenga la vivienda pagada y ahorros, es poco probable que le corresponda una pension de jubilacion alta, queremos milagros, pero *los milagros no son gratis !!!.*



En Alemania poca gente tiene vivienda en propiedad, hay mucha vivienda en manos de ayuntamientos y grandes fondos inmobiliarios que están en manos de sus Cajas de Ahorros.

Ofrecen alquileres de por vida, a veces, menores que lo que se paga por una habitación en Barna o Madrid.

Por eso, salvo en Berlín, Múnich, Frankfurt, etc, la vivienda no es un problema grave.

Bueno, ahora con la llegada de un par de millones desde Asia central (vía Turquía y Siria) muchos jóvenes alemanes jamás tendrán la opción de sus padres, de disfrutar de una vivienda asequible.


----------



## .Kaikus (20 Feb 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Por eso, salvo en Berlín, Múnich, Frankfurt, etc, la vivienda no es un problema grave.



En Berlin dicen que la mitad de la poblacion alemana de la ciudad, son de origen turco...


----------



## kikoseis (20 Feb 2022)

andresitozgz dijo:


> Mucho mejor nuestro modelo, cotizar una media 400€/mes durante 30 años, para luego cobrar una pensión de 1.500€ durante otros 30 años y la diferencia la sacamos aumentando la deuda, que la paguen los que vienen detrás... hemos pasado del 8% de deuda al 121% en 40 años, porque los Boomers se merecen eso y mucho más... pagaremos sus desfases durante generaciones pero que menos... para una generación que nos ha dejado este gran sistema político y social que se llama PPSOE.
> 
> SOIS UNOS ANALFABETOS, criticando el modelo sostenible de pensiones Alemán y defendiendo uno basado en dar más de lo que recibes a cambio de endeudarse...



Aquí nadie que haya cotizado 400, cobra 1200. No manipules.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (20 Feb 2022)

A ver, por partes. 

1- Es cierto que las pensiones públicas alemanas son más bajas que las españolas, y seguirán bajando ante el problema demográfico. Lo que pasa es que tanto los políticos alemanes como los votantes son algo menos anuméricos que sus homólogos españoles y hace tiempo que se dieron cuenta de que el modelo ponzi era insostenible. En España no se hará de forma gradual como ahí sino de sopetón cuando ya no se puedan seguir falseando las cuentas. 
2- Muchísimos alemanes tienen planes de pensiones privados (que la empresa debe ofrecer a través de intermediarios) que desgravan muchísimos impuestos. Hace 10 años eran un máximo de 370€ mensuales que iban al fondo desde el salario BRUTO (usease, libres de impuestos). Ahora imagino que esa cifra habrá subido. 
3- El alemán en general es mucho más ahorrador que el español y, si bien no suele ser propietario de vivienda con tanta frecuencia como este último, llega a la jubilación con un colchón económico notablemente mayor.


----------



## Galvani (20 Feb 2022)

Durante los años de trabajo cobran mucho más y pueden cambiar de trabajo e invertir lo que les sobra. Aquí hasta ahora vale, alguien con buen sueldo cobra pensiones altas pero eso se acaba ya. Ahora tendremos sueldos bajos y pensiones de subsistencia. 

Si tan bajas pensiones cobran desde siempre no se porque no veía yo alemanes trabajando aquí cuando había burbuja. Los que veías eran desplazados con sus condiciones. Pero ni alemanes ni franceses ni americanos.


----------



## Dan Daly (20 Feb 2022)

Lo de que el gobierno le diga a la gente que se haga un plan de pensiones privado a beneficio de los bancos, ya es antiguo. Tony Blair lo decía directamente. Parece que en Alemania no lo dicen directamente, simplemente hacen que la gente lo entienda.

Es que los bancos no ganan lo bastante y tal.


----------



## Octubrista (20 Feb 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> En Berlin dicen que la mitad de la poblacion alemana de la ciudad, son de origen turco...



No creo que tanto, pero con la llegada de otras migraciones del resto de Europa, de Europa del este, y las últimas llegadas con la excusa de la guerra en Siria, los alemanes pueden rondar el 55%.

Tengo un buen amigo viviendo en Berlín, y conoce a muchos turcos (ya integrados como alemanes) y hasta ellos están escandalizados por las nuevas llegadas.


----------



## Karamba (20 Feb 2022)

@Coln
_2030 – Aufstand der Alten_

Es del 2007. Docu-ficción sobre la temática
Lo tienes aquí en alemán:


----------



## frangelico (20 Feb 2022)

Aquí tenéis los datos ,que incluyen lo que se recibe de pensión privada (irrelevante en España y poco importante de momento en Alemania pero mucho en Dinamarca, Holanda, UK...). Es cierto que, para su nivel de renta, Alemania no es nada generosa con los pensionistas, de hecho es una clave de su competitividad, de ahí la reforma de la era Schröder que las garantiza en sus actuales niveles a todo el que ya está cotizando pero a cambio ofrece una prestación no muy elevada. En Alemania el gasto público en forma de transferencias en dinero a las familias se reparte entre más partidas que incluyen vivienda, ayudas a los trabajadores del Hartz IV , familia y mil cosas más. España solo tiene dos prestaciones sociales dinerarias, pensiones y desempleo, y en esta última gastamos bastante por encima de la media.


No obstante las pensiones españolas no son una anomalía por su importe respecto al PIB per capita. Más bien son bajas en Alemania, aunque aquí se irá reduciendo la tasa de reemplazo con los años.













En Italia hay a la vez muchas más bajas que las españolas y algunas muchísimo más elevadas. La media en el tramo más alto son 80.000 anuales, allí no hay límite a las bases de cotización ni a las prestaciones.


----------



## el tio orquestas (20 Feb 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Con tu ejemplo te has pulido lo aportado en 10 años... en 15 si cotizaste 45 años.



Yo quiero eso, si le dura 10 años, pues 10 años. Que todo el mundo cobre lo que haya aportado, ni más ni menos. Y en caso de muerte que pase al cónyuge o hijos.

Lo que no es normal ni justo es dar 1200€ durante 2 años y si la palmas, el resto lo disfruta el estado para dárselo a menos o quedárselo los políticos. Ni tampoco es normal que alguien que viva hasta los 90 viva del resto de españoles.


----------



## Lonchafinistachamberi (20 Feb 2022)

La moronegrada no se paga sola.


----------



## granville (20 Feb 2022)

kikoseis dijo:


> 17 millones de pensionistas hay en Alemania.
> 2,7 millones cobran menos de 1200.
> 
> Ergo 14,3 millones cobran más de 1200.
> ...



en alemania el sistema de pensiones es muy fácil se cobra por años cotizados un cantidad fija, que puede ser aumentado un 25% si ese año fuistes un gran contizante.

las cifras estan entorno a 40€ años, es decir un trabajado normal con esos 30 años cotizados cobra 1200 brutos, si fuese un gran cotizante cobrarias 1500.

ser gran cotizando creo recordar que era ganar por encima de 57k.

en alemania es verdad que la mayoria empieza a cotizar desde los 18, ya que las universidades muy rápidamente se pasa a las practicas y empiezas a cotizar y alli el para juvenil es minimo.

con eso echas las cuentas, ka media de cobros por pensiones es parecida a las española, pero casi todo el mundo cobra mas o menos lo mismo, y no hay casi nadie ganando mas de 2000, por lo que es muy normal y hasta necesario tener otras fuentes de ingreso de cara a la jubilación.

Enviado desde mi MI 8 Lite mediante Tapatalk


----------



## David_ (20 Feb 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> La mayoria de pensiones francesas, tambien son escandalosamente bajas.



Ah si? ¿Puedes dar más información? Tenía a Francia por un país muy social aunque es verdad que las pensiones españolas son de las más generosas según dicen y los europeos llevan tiempo presionando con eso.


----------



## frangelico (20 Feb 2022)

David_ dijo:


> Ah si? ¿Puedes dar más información? Tenía a Francia por un país muy social aunque es verdad que las pensiones españolas son de las más generosas según dicen y los europeos llevan tiempo presionando con eso.



Las francesas son más altas. El truco es que allí se cobran pensiones básicas y complementarias (es común leer "la pension maxima en francia son 1600", esa es la basica maxima, que no es lo mismo).
Un general retirado en Francia, o un médico, pasa de 4000


----------



## David_ (20 Feb 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Ñas francesas son más altas. El truco es que allí se cobran pensiones básicas y complementarias.
> Un general retirado en Francia, o un médico, pasa de 4000
> Ver archivo adjunto 951052



Entiendo que es bruto, ¿es así? Si es en bruto no parecen muy distintas a las españolas.


----------



## frangelico (20 Feb 2022)

David_ dijo:


> Entiendo que es bruto, ¿es así? Si es en bruto no parecen muy distintas a las españolas.



La media son 18k anuales y aquí unos 15k. Pero al haberlas, como en Italia, muy elevadas, las bajas quedan al nivel español o inferior. En Francia e Italia se respeta más al cotizante que aporta mucho y se le da relativamente poco al que aporta menos . La pensión mínima española es elevada dentro de Europa, superior a la italiana y por ahí andará con respecto a la francesa.


----------



## eL PERRO (20 Feb 2022)

Coln dijo:


> Aquí os dejo el enlace con una pequeña traducción, millones de personas viven con menos de 1..200€ al mes en Alemania, ojo !!!! Que los que viven con 1.200/.1400
> también son millones de personas y están igualmente jodidos, sobre todo con este clima cabrón que no hace mas que joder....Y si quieres cuidarte y comer sano?
> Olidate, que vale una simple alcachofa? unas naranjas en condiciones? pescado? una lata de atún del malo? encima no suelen tener una vivienda en propiedad, viven
> en alquiler. Menuda puta mierda...
> ...



Se llama PLAN KALERGI

A los jubilados los putean y los asesinan con un virus de laboratorio ante el que no se toma la mas minima medida de proteccion... y el dinero de esos jubilados que han cotizado toda su puta vida, va integramente para financiar la invasion moronegra, y la persecucion de los pocos blancos que denuncian dicha invasion


----------



## samaruc (20 Feb 2022)

El modelo alemán es un sistema mixto

Pronto en sus pantallas estimados millenials











El Sistema Público de Pensiones en Alemania


La mayor economía de Europa también afronta retos demográficos, vinculados a la esperanza de vida y el crecimiento de la población jubilada. Veamos las principales características de su Sistema de Pensiones.




www.jubilaciondefuturo.es


----------



## frangelico (20 Feb 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> El modelo alemán es un sistema mixto
> 
> Pronto en sus pantallas estimados millenials
> 
> ...



Sobre todo es brutalmente actuarial. Quieren incrementar los pilares II y III pero de momento en Alemania hay poco más ahorro en fondos de pensiones que en España. Lo suyo es devolverte de modo muy proporcional a lo aportado y asi mantener el equilibrio contable durante decadas sin problemas , en España se ha elevado mucho la prestación mínima de modo que hay gente que en muy poco años recupera todo lo aportado. En otros países no ponen un tope arbitrario de prestación, lo hay de base pero quien cotiza muchos años por las más altas acaba cobrando bastante más. El sistema español incluye un mayor componente igualitario.


----------



## fxno (20 Feb 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> Yo quiero eso, si le dura 10 años, pues 10 años. Que todo el mundo cobre lo que haya aportado, ni más ni menos. Y en caso de muerte que pase al cónyuge o hijos.
> 
> Lo que no es normal ni justo es dar 1200€ durante 2 años y si la palmas, el resto lo disfruta el estado para dárselo a menos o quedárselo los políticos. Ni tampoco es normal que alguien que viva hasta los 90 viva del resto de españoles.



Entonces es es mejor no aportar, para que se lo vas a dar al estado y que te lo cuide ya somos mayores no necesito a nadie que guarde mi dinero.


----------



## la_trotona (20 Feb 2022)

Dr.Nick dijo:


> 1.200 euros con la casa pagada y los hijos trabajando no está mal.



¿Y si han vivido toda la vida de alquiler? ¿Y si ciertos gastos como calefacción son mayores en Alemania?


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (20 Feb 2022)

Que porcentaje del sueldo pagan en cotizaciones?


----------



## la_trotona (20 Feb 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Sobre todo es brutalmente actuarial. Quieren incrementar los pilares II y III pero de momento en Alemania hay poco más ahorro en fondos de pensiones que en España. Lo suyo es devolverte de modo muy proporcional a lo aportado y asi mantener el equilibrio contable durante decadas sin problemas , en España se ha elevado mucho la prestación mínima de modo que hay gente que en muy poco años recupera todo lo aportado. En otros países no ponen un tope arbitrario de prestación, lo hay de base pero quien cotiza muchos años por las más altas acaba cobrando bastante más. El sistema español incluye un mayor componente igualitario.



Creo que los autónomos (al menos cierto tipo de autónomo) tienen la opción de no cotizar nada, claro luego habrá que ver la pensión que reciben.


----------



## frangelico (20 Feb 2022)

Chano-El-Cojo dijo:


> Que porcentaje del sueldo pagan en cotizaciones?



Allí las cotizaciones se separan por funciones. 19% para pensiones (mitad empleador y mitad empleado) con una base tope de 86000. Luego 2.4% a paro, 3% a cuidado en la vejez y 15% más o menos a sanidad.


----------



## jimmyjump (20 Feb 2022)

Mejor lo de España, que tenemos pensiones al nivel de salarios europeos


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (20 Feb 2022)

No veréis ningún rojo en este hilo


----------



## Covaleda (20 Feb 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> La mayoria de pensiones francesas, tambien son escandalosamente bajas.



Doy fe. He conocido algún caso cercano (funcivagos de base) y quedan en una situación paupérrima a la jubilación.


----------



## f700b (20 Feb 2022)

cuantas pensiones hay en España de menos de 900€?
1200€ da para vivir.
Con 1200 te vas a un pueblo del sur y vives que te cagas


----------



## .Kaikus (20 Feb 2022)

f700b dijo:


> cuantas pensiones hay en España de menos de 900€?
> 1200€ da para vivir.
> Con 1200 te vas a un pueblo del sur y vives que te cagas



Un matrimonio jubilado, con la casa pagada, con 1.200 euros, viven tan ricamente e incluso ahorran.

PD- Los conforeros quieren la maxima por cotizar lo minimo o nada.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (20 Feb 2022)

y en asturias si eres de una tribu sindical a los 40 jubilao y 2500 en 14 pagaa

y cualquier funcivago dobla eso sin despeinarse, caso cercano visto con mia propios ojos


----------



## Don Redondón (20 Feb 2022)

andresitozgz dijo:


> Mucho mejor nuestro modelo, cotizar una media 400€/mes durante 30 años, para luego cobrar una pensión de 1.500€ durante otros 30 años y la diferencia la sacamos aumentando la deuda, que la paguen los que vienen detrás... hemos pasado del 8% de deuda al 121% en 40 años, porque los Boomers se merecen eso y mucho más... pagaremos sus desfases durante generaciones pero que menos... para una generación que nos ha dejado este gran sistema político y social que se llama PPSOE.
> 
> SOIS UNOS ANALFABETOS, criticando el modelo sostenible de pensiones Alemán y defendiendo uno basado en dar más de lo que recibes a cambio de endeudarse...



Se te olvida la esperanza de vida. Cuando el señor franco era de 70, ahora además de ser 87 los que tienen las pensiones más altas, son además los que menos han doblado el lomo 
Que un minero, pescador, obrero se lleve 2500 sería de justicia, que se los levante un funci que no se ha doblado en su puta vida ni para coger el boli es de vergüenza


----------



## Don Redondón (20 Feb 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Un matrimonio jubilado, con la casa pagada, con 1.200 euros, viven tan ricamente e incluso ahorran.
> 
> PD- Los conforeros quieren la maxima por cotizar lo minimo o nada.



Ibi, seguros, luz, agua y gas se funden la mitad. Si además tienen hijos que no les vaya bien, adiós parné


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (20 Feb 2022)

Estáis obviando el dato de que las sucesivas reformas en pensiones están enfocadas en subir el n@ de años necesarios para cobrar l pensión máxima. Y por ahí van los tiros 

Creo que la cosa ya está en 37 años y medio, teniendo en cuenta que cada vez se cobra menos y que hay un paro juvenil del 50% que cada vez se incorporan más tarde, el estado sabe perfectamente que dentro de poco nadie cobrará el máximo 

El sistema es un timo porque tu cotizas x para cobrar x+2, pero a mitad del partido te cambian las reglas para que cobres x-1


----------



## Pollepolle (20 Feb 2022)

Coln dijo:


> Aquí os dejo el enlace con una pequeña traducción, millones de personas viven con menos de 1..200€ al mes en Alemania, ojo !!!! Que los que viven con 1.200/.1400
> también son millones de personas y están igualmente jodidos, sobre todo con este clima cabrón que no hace mas que joder....Y si quieres cuidarte y comer sano?
> Olidate, que vale una simple alcachofa? unas naranjas en condiciones? pescado? una lata de atún del malo? encima no suelen tener una vivienda en propiedad, viven
> en alquiler. Menuda puta mierda...
> ...



Ya lo decian los creadores de la Alemania moderna "Arbeit match frei".


----------



## Tblls (20 Feb 2022)

Coln dijo:


> Aquí os dejo el enlace con una pequeña traducción, millones de personas viven con menos de 1..200€ al mes en Alemania, ojo !!!! Que los que viven con 1.200/.1400
> también son millones de personas y están igualmente jodidos, sobre todo con este clima cabrón que no hace mas que joder....Y si quieres cuidarte y comer sano?
> Olidate, que vale una simple alcachofa? unas naranjas en condiciones? pescado? una lata de atún del malo? encima no suelen tener una vivienda en propiedad, viven
> en alquiler. Menuda puta mierda...
> ...



Sueldo medio? Capacidad de ahorro?


----------



## lowfour (20 Feb 2022)

En Suecia igual. Una pensión de 1500
Euros ya es para tirar cohetes. En españa conozco mucha gente que tiene 2000 y más. Los suecos flipan cuando se lo cuento.


----------



## frangelico (20 Feb 2022)

f700b dijo:


> cuantas pensiones hay en España de menos de 900€?
> 1200€ da para vivir.
> Con 1200 te vas a un pueblo del sur y vives que te cagas


----------



## sivigliano (20 Feb 2022)

andresitozgz dijo:


> Mucho mejor nuestro modelo, cotizar una media 400€/mes durante 30 años, para luego cobrar una pensión de 1.500€ durante otros 30 años y la diferencia la sacamos aumentando la deuda, que la paguen los que vienen detrás... hemos pasado del 8% de deuda al 121% en 40 años, porque los Boomers se merecen eso y mucho más... pagaremos sus desfases durante generaciones pero que menos... para una generación que nos ha dejado este gran sistema político y social que se llama PPSOE.
> 
> SOIS UNOS ANALFABETOS, criticando el modelo sostenible de pensiones Alemán y defendiendo uno basado en dar más de lo que recibes a cambio de endeudarse...



Lo de los 30 años cobrando pensión lo están arreglando con la pandemia y la subida de la edad de jubilación.


----------



## SineOsc (20 Feb 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> Ahora imaginad lo que vamos a tener de pensión los de 30 y pocos. Con suerte nos dan un bol de arroz a la semana.



Si llegase el caso habrá que hacer como los chinos, antes de estar durmiendo en la calle liarla para que te metan en la carcel.


----------



## frangelico (20 Feb 2022)

gabrielo dijo:


> partiendo que en Alemania no pagas ni un euro a la ss si no ganas mas de 1700 euros mensuales y que la vida esta igual de cara en España al menos tienen la posibilidad de ahorrarlo antes de su jubilación, al menos están avisados de que su pensión es baja.



Me parece que cotizar se cotiza por absolutamente todo lo que ganes. Estas son Las retenciones de 1700 brutos


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (20 Feb 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Me parece que cotizar se cotiza por absolutamente todo lo que ganes. Estas son Las retenciones de 1700 brutos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 951185



26 por ciento de tu salario lo gestiona el Estado, pero no es un robo, no es una estafa y la única alternativa es la sanidad de EEUU. 
Su puta madre.


----------



## rafabogado (20 Feb 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> Ahora imaginad lo que vamos a tener de pensión los de 30 y pocos. Con suerte nos dan un bol de arroz a la semana.



A ver si te crees tú que los de 50 vamos a tener pensión... cuando los del babyboom lleguemos todos de golpe nos van a dar una pastilla de esas para viajar al más allá con las gafas del Metaverso puestas.


----------



## la_trotona (20 Feb 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Me parece que cotizar se cotiza por absolutamente todo lo que ganes. Estas son Las retenciones de 1700 brutos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 951185



Vaya... si en la mítica Alemania no está mal los impuestos (y en sueldos más altos es más que España) y después se cobra mucho menos pensión que aquí...


----------



## frangelico (20 Feb 2022)

Chano-El-Cojo dijo:


> 26 por ciento de tu salario lo gestiona el Estado, pero no es un robo, no es una estafa y la única alternativa es la sanidad de EEUU.
> Su puta madre.



En Francia es mucho peor. Una empresa debe gastar 73000 al año para que el empleado cobre 31000 netos.


----------



## la_trotona (20 Feb 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> La media son 18k anuales y aquí unos 15k. Pero al haberlas, como en Italia, muy elevadas, las bajas quedan al nivel español o inferior. En Francia e Italia se respeta más al cotizante que aporta mucho y se le da relativamente poco al que aporta menos . La pensión mínima española es elevada dentro de Europa, superior a la italiana y por ahí andará con respecto a la francesa.



Si los autónomos no están obligados a cotizar, entonces su pensión será... inferior a la española.


----------



## frangelico (20 Feb 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Si los autónomos no están obligados a cotizar, entonces su pensión será... inferior a la española.



No sé cómo funciona exactamente el régimen de autónomos en Alemania, pero esto es de WirschaftsWoche y dice que un autónomo alemán necesita facturar 150k para quedarse con 50k en el bolsillo, yo veo ahi €13.494 en concepto de "Rentenversicherung", que son las cotizaciones para pensión. Y otros 8650 de seguro sanitario.


----------



## arangul00 (20 Feb 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> En Suecia igual. Una pensión de 1500
> Euros ya es para tirar cohetes. En españa conozco mucha gente que tiene 2000 y más. Los suecos flipan cuando se lo cuento.



y 14 pagas,que en suecia como alemania seran 12 ,supongo


----------



## la_trotona (20 Feb 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> No sé cómo funciona exactamente el régimen de autónomos en Alemania, pero esto es de WirschaftsWoche y dice que un autónomo alemán necesita facturar 150k para quedarse con 50k en el bolsillo, yo veo ahi €13.494 en concepto de "Rentenversicherung", que son las cotizaciones para pensión. Y otros 8650 de seguro sanitario.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 951225



Muy interesante, a lo mejor el autónomo español en ese nivel se queda más en el bolsillo que el alemán, en contra de la opinión generalizada de gran parte del foro. Al final en todo occidente hay un gran número de prestaciones del estado que hay que financiar.


----------



## frangelico (20 Feb 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Muy interesante, a lo mejor el autónomo español en ese nivel se queda más en el bolsillo que el alemán, en contra de la opinión generalizada de gran parte del foro. Al final en todo occidente hay un gran número de prestaciones del estado que hay que financiar.



Ese es el tema. La previsión social es cara en cualquier caso. En general las cotizaciones sociales se parecen entre paises y las prestaciones también, suelen representar jna fracción similar del salario medio o del PIB per capita. En Alemania las pensiones son más bajas de lo que sería de esperar pero es porque hay muchas otras prestaciones sociales que financiar. En Francia o Italia son más altas que aquí y en los países con pensiones fuertemente privatizadas en promedio se gana más que aquí pero con más desigualdad (el británico medio jubiladp cobra 22k euros pero la pensión pública es igual para todos y de unos 9000 al año, el resto depende del ahorro, un piloto de British lo mismo cobra 100k y un funcionario retirado 40k, pero los que no tienen ahorros solo tienen su pensión pública).


----------



## Furymundo (20 Feb 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> Ahora imaginad lo que vamos a tener de pensión los de 30 y pocos. Con suerte nos dan un *bol de arroz a la semana*.



de grillos y cucarachas amego


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (20 Feb 2022)

¿Y que quieres, que cobren 5.000 netos? jajajjaa.


----------



## forestal92 (20 Feb 2022)

Que se vengan pa España.


----------



## veraburbu (20 Feb 2022)

En España millones de pensionistas cobran menos de 1000 euros mes.
La media es de menos de 1.200.









¿Cuál es la pensión media en España por Comunidad Autónoma en 2021?


¿Cómo se reparte esta pensión media en las distintas comunidades autónomas? Descúbrelo en esta tabla. | Bankinter



www.bankinter.com


----------



## Ricardo1980 (20 Feb 2022)

Que les de las gracias a Bismark. Por ser un inutil dependiente del estado.


----------



## Registrador (20 Feb 2022)

Mejor q los remeros actuales q cotizarán 40 años y no cobrarán nada.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (20 Feb 2022)

Lo peor de Alemania es que no hay cultura del piso en propiedad con lo que la mayoría inmensa de pensionistas llega a la jubilación teniendo que pagar alquiler hasta el fin de sus días, es la diferencia con España con la que tanto nos metemos, que aquí tenemos cultura de la vivienda en propiedad y hasta ahora, mientras el socialismo no nos jodía la vida, la gente se jubilaba con poco o con mucho pero con su vivienda habitual pagada como objetivo vital.

Por ejemplo en Berlín tienen un problema terrible con la vivienda, el 80% de pisos de la ciudad son alquilados y hay mas de 200 candidatos por cada piso que queda disponible, la gente se desespera.

Como dice mi abuela, si tienes tu casa pagada y te va mal te podrás tomar un café o una cerveza en una cafetería pero tu techo lo tendrás siempre, en Alemania ni eso.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (20 Feb 2022)

Un autonomo en España que haya cotizado siempre por el mínimo esa cantidad de tiempo cuanto se llevaría?


----------



## EXTOUAREG (20 Feb 2022)

Tranquila cuando las vacunas vayan haciendo su efecto veremos que muy poca gente joven llega a la jubilación, el ARNm hará el trabajo para el que fue diseñado.


----------



## Teuro (20 Feb 2022)

Coln dijo:


> Aquí os dejo el enlace con una pequeña traducción, millones de personas viven con menos de 1..200€ al mes en Alemania, ojo !!!! Que los que viven con 1.200/.1400
> también son millones de personas y están igualmente jodidos, sobre todo con este clima cabrón que no hace mas que joder....Y si quieres cuidarte y comer sano?
> Olidate, que vale una simple alcachofa? unas naranjas en condiciones? pescado? una lata de atún del malo? encima no suelen tener una vivienda en propiedad, viven
> en alquiler. Menuda puta mierda...
> ...



Ahora vas y les explicas a ellos que deben costear el sistema de pensiones español, donde hay jubilados que han cotizado poco más de la mitad de esos años cobrando casi el doble de esa pensión.


----------



## Teuro (20 Feb 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> Pues en algo le ganamos a Alemania, aquí muchos superan los 1600 y los 2700 euros.



Las anomalías terminan reventando por el eslabón más débil. Más pronto que tarde España deberá encarar una crisis de deuda internacional y en este caso estos datos se van a poner encima de la mesa por parte de quienes tienen que avalar o financiar.


----------



## samaruc (20 Feb 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Ese es el tema. La previsión social es cara en cualquier caso. En general las cotizaciones sociales se parecen entre paises y las prestaciones también, suelen representar jna fracción similar del salario medio o del PIB per capita. En Alemania las pensiones son las bajas de lo que sería de esperar pero es porque hay muchas otras prestaciones sociales que financiar. En Francia o Italia son más altas que aquí y en los países con pensiones fuertemente privatizadas en promedio se gana más que aquí pero con más desigualdad (el británico medio jubiladp cobra 22k euros pero la pensión pública es igual para todos y de unos 9000 al año, el resto depende del ahorro, un piloto de British lo mismo cobra 100k y un funcionario retirado 40k, pero los que no tienen ahorros solo tienen su pensión pública).



El jubileo mediante pensión pública está contemplado como prestación obligatoria por la OIT 






El Convenio sobre la seguridad social (norma mínima), 1952 (núm. 102)







www.ilo.org





Luego ya el sistema de SS y la gestión de la aportación y del fondo de pensiones ya va por barrios






El Convenio sobre la seguridad social (norma mínima), 1952 (núm. 102)







www.ilo.org





Aquí, los europedos, tenemos también la Carta Social Europea 






Carta Social Europea - Manual de Educación en los Derechos Humanos con jóvenes - publi.coe.int







www.coe.int





Y es que en todas las casas cuecen habas y en la mía a paladas









La Moncloa. 17/05/2021. España ratifica la Carta Social Europea Revisada [Prensa/Actualidad/Asuntos Exteriores, Unión Europea y Cooperación]


lunes, 17 de mayo de 2021. La Carta Social Europea Revisada es una normativa que amplía los derechos que deben garantizarse en el entorno laboral. La ratificación permitirá desarrollar nuevas medidas para mejorar la aplicación de los derechos sociales garantizados.




www.lamoncloa.gob.es













España ratifica la Carta Social Europea 20 años después de firmarla · Noticias Jurídicas


El texto añade nuevos derechos garantizados como son, entre otros, la igualdad de o




noticias.juridicas.com


----------



## McNulty (20 Feb 2022)

A mi me chocó mucho la vez que fui a Berlín, y veías a muchos ancianos de 60 y 70 años trabajando en gasolineras, supermercados, restaurantes etc, más tarde entendí el porqué. En USA también vi algo parecido. Un amigo que hace poco ha vuelto de Rusia tambien me lo comentó, allí es incluso más hardcore porque las pensiones son del rollo de 300 euros al mes, y mucha gente mayor con toda la vida trabajando tiene que acudir a la asistencia social.

Me pregunto que pasará en Hezpaña cuando se jubilen todos los que ahora tienen 50 años, que es la franja más densa por edades. Con poquísimos jóvenes cotizando es materialmente imposible mantener el gasto en pensiones. Tendrán que montar otro circovid para cargarse a más viejos, o bajar la pensión media a la mitad y subvencionar a las empresas para que contraten a gente mayor, y así puedan tener más ingresos que complementen su pensión.


----------



## frangelico (20 Feb 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> El jubileo mediante pensión pública está contemplado como prestación obligatoria por la OIT
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si al final es que , ya he puesto datos antes, no hay enormes diferencias en el coste de la previsión social o sus resultados. Si quieres pilares privados hay que empezar poco a poco, como hicieron UK y Holanda en los 70, y los resultados llegan en una generación. Si quitas las cotizaciones como hizo Dinamarca, lo que ocurre si los asalariados tienen poder de negociación es que su importe se suma a los salarios brutos y a estos se les aplica una fiscalidad muy superior. Pero la horquilla que hay es gastarse el 6% del PIB en un sistema mínimo de pensión igual para todos y el 12-14% en uno contributivo. La diferencia o la metes en ahorro privado o alguien tendrá una mala vejez , los milagros no existen.


----------



## terro6666 (20 Feb 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> Es lo normal cuando cotizas para el Estado en vez de para ti.



2.7 millones de 80 millones, esos serán los que cobren la mínima.


----------



## samaruc (20 Feb 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> A mi me chocó mucho la vez que fui a Berlín, y veías a muchos ancianos de 60 y 70 años trabajando en gasolineras, supermercados, restaurantes etc, más tarde entendí el porqué. En USA también vi algo parecido. Un amigo que hace poco ha vuelto de Rusia tambien me lo comentó, allí es incluso más hardcore porque las pensiones son del rollo de 300 euros al mes, y mucha gente mayor con toda la vida trabajando tiene que acudir a la asistencia social.
> 
> Me pregunto que pasará en Hezpaña cuando se jubilen todos los que ahora tienen 50 años, que es la franja más densa por edades. Con poquísimos jóvenes cotizando es materialmente imposible mantener el gasto en pensiones. Tendrán que montar otro circovid para cargarse a más viejos, o bajar la pensión media a la mitad y subvencionar a las empresas para que contraten a gente mayor, y así puedan tener más ingresos que complementen su pensión.



Si en España no existiera una pensión mínima y un complemento a mínimos no te hubiera chocado nada. 









¿Tiene Alemania el mejor sistema de pensiones?


La máxima está fijada pero no existe una pensión mínima legal




www.65ymas.com





En Alemania la pensión mínima se ha establecido en 2020.









Alemania aprueba una pensión mínima para jubilados empobrecidos


El Gobierno alemán aprobó este miércoles un proyecto de ley para garantizar un mínimo de pensión a jubilados con ingresos escasos, después de meses de estira y




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## Larata (20 Feb 2022)

Coln dijo:


> Aquí os dejo el enlace con una pequeña traducción, millones de personas viven con menos de 1..200€ al mes en Alemania, ojo !!!! Que los que viven con 1.200/.1400
> también son millones de personas y están igualmente jodidos, sobre todo con este clima cabrón que no hace mas que joder....Y si quieres cuidarte y comer sano?
> Olidate, que vale una simple alcachofa? unas naranjas en condiciones? pescado? una lata de atún del malo? encima no suelen tener una vivienda en propiedad, viven
> en alquiler. Menuda puta mierda...
> ...



¿Qué sistema tienen en Alemania?


----------



## arangul00 (20 Feb 2022)

Larata dijo:


> ¿Qué sistema tienen en Alemania?



igual que espana,solo que no existe ni pension minima ni max,lo que te salga en el calculo te dan


----------



## samaruc (20 Feb 2022)

Larata dijo:


> ¿Qué sistema tienen en Alemania?



En el post #48 había escrito que es un sistema mixto





__





Pensión en Alemania tras 40 anyos cotizando


Entiendo que es bruto, ¿es así? Si es en bruto no parecen muy distintas a las españolas. La media son 18k anuales y aquí unos 15k. Pero al haberlas, como en Italia, muy elevadas, las bajas quedan al nivel español o inferior. En Francia e Italia se respeta más al cotizante que aporta mucho y se...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## frangelico (20 Feb 2022)

arangul00 dijo:


> igual que espana,solo que no existe ni pension minima ni max,lo que te salga en el calculo te dan



Es idéntico al español si aquí se promediaran 42 años, los puntos alemanes son el equivalente a años cotizados y bases de aquí. Eso sí, allí se promedia la vida entera y punto, si te faltan 15 años, sumas cero y aumentas el denominador. Con el sistema alemán, en lugar de 1.3M de pensiones de más de 2000 al mes en España habría algunas pero muy pocas, porque para llegar a ella habría que haber cotizado en lo más alto desde los 23 años, como muy tarde desde los 30, y pocos llegarían aunque sí algunos. El modo de cálculo español distorsiona la actuarialidad del alemán para generar más derechos pasivos en las rentas bajas y en general en todas las carreras de cotización en las que los últimos 15 años aportas sensiblemente más que en los 20 anteriores.

Y luego la viudedad en Alemania es diferente según edad y circunstancias personales y más baja que en España. Sólo los PIGS mantenemos una viudedad incondicional (aquí cobras viudedad aunque tengas seis pisos y ganes 340.000 al año). Otra curiosidad española es la orfandad. La edad promedio de los huérfanos españoles supera los 30. Son en muchos casos una especie de herencia de prestaciones.


----------



## arangul00 (20 Feb 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> En el post #48 había escrito que es un sistema mixto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pero en alemania siendo pensionista tienes que seguir pagando el seguro medico,y son un 15%;ADEMAS DE TODOS LOS DEMAS IMPUESTOS


----------



## frangelico (20 Feb 2022)

arangul00 dijo:


> pero en alemania siendo pensionista tienes que seguir pagando el seguro medico,y son un 15%;ADEMAS DE TODOS LOS DEMAS IMPUESTOS



Lo de los costes sanitarios en Alemania es demencial. Es una pasta el seguro.


----------



## arangul00 (20 Feb 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Lo de los costes sanitarios en Alemania es demencial. Es una pasta el seguro.



es un pequeno aperitivo,una tapita de 4 aceitunas, si lo que necesitas es asistencia por enfermedades como el alzahimer,despidete de todos tus ahorros,incluyendo vivienda si la tienes


----------



## samaruc (20 Feb 2022)

arangul00 dijo:


> pero en alemania siendo pensionista tienes que seguir pagando el seguro medico,y son un 15%



En España la sanidad tiene la naturaleza de prestación asistencial y *no depende de las cotizaciones.*

El 28,30% de contingencias comunes (23,60% empresa 4,70% trabajador) tienen como finalidad las prestaciones *económicas* por incapacidad temporal (enfermedad común o accidente no laboral) y permanente (lesiones permanentes no invalidantes, parcial, permanente, absoluta y gran invalidez), cuidado y nacimiento de menor (antes conocidas como maternidad y paternidad), jubilación y muerte y supervivencia (viudedad, orfandad, favor familiares y auxilio defuncion)

La cotización por sanidad (el 15% alemán) se desligó con el Pacto de Toledo









¿Qué es el Pacto de Toledo?


El Pacto de Toledo es la comisión parlamentaria creada en 1995 con el objetivo de proponer medidas para asegurar la sostenibilidad del sistema de pensiones.




www.bbva.com





Continúan pendientes de desligar otros gastos impropios





__





¿Qué gastos no contributivos financia la Seguridad Social? - Revista Seguridad Social - Seguridad Social


¿Qué gastos no contributivos financia la Seguridad Social? 29/10/2020 Actualidad Una de las situaciones que más preocupan a los pensionistas actuales y futuros de nuestro país es el déficit de...




revista.seg-social.es





De mientras, tiritas









El Estado cubrirá en 2021 el 80% de los gastos impropios de la Seguridad Social


El Gobierno da el primer paso para liberar al sistema de las pensiones del desembolso no contributivo con una transferencia extraordinaria de 18.396 millones de euros.




www.lainformacion.com













Sánchez inyecta 18.356 millones a la Seguridad Social para gastos impropios


El Ministerio de Inclusión, Seguridad Social y Migraciones se llevará la mayor partida de los Presupuestos Generales del Estado (PGE) para 2022, con 33.478...




www.lainformacion.com













El presupuesto de la Seguridad Social de 2022: aportaciones del Estado iniciando las reformas


Las dos principales novedades del Presupuesto de la Seguridad Social de 2022 son, por una parte, la aplicación de un nuevo método de revalorización de las pensiones basado en la inflación del año anterior y, por otra, el aumento de las transferencias del Estado para la financiación de los...




www.funcas.es


----------



## Papo de luz (20 Feb 2022)

Un país para jóvenes o para viejos, Alemania es lo primero y España lo segundo. Elegid.


----------



## arangul00 (20 Feb 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Un país para jóvenes o para viejos, Alemania es lo primero y España lo segundo. Elegid.



si eres un trabajador normalito o humilde,en los dos vas acabar sin un puto duro despues de trabajar y llegar a viejo,la diferencia es que en uno habras trabajado mas de 40 anos ,y en el otro no habras llegado a los 30 trabajados


----------



## Eremita (20 Feb 2022)

Si quieren mantener a la moronegrada y al Sur de Europa, es lo que hay.


----------



## frangelico (20 Feb 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> En España la sanidad tiene la naturaleza de prestación asistencial y *no depende de las cotizaciones.*
> 
> El 28,30% de contingencias comunes (23,60% empresa 4,70% trabajador) tienen como finalidad las prestaciones *económicas* por incapacidad temporal (enfermedad común o accidente no laboral) y permanente (lesiones permanentes no invalidantes, parcial, permanente, absoluta y gran invalidez), cuidado y nacimiento de menor (antes conocidas como maternidad y paternidad), jubilación y muerte y supervivencia (viudedad, orfandad, favor familiares y auxilio defuncion)
> 
> ...



En España la reforma de FG dejó un sistema bastante simplificado. En otros países, como Francia,hay cotizaciones finalistas para mil conceptos , aquí está todo englobado y es más sencillo. Cuando limpien los gastos impropios de verdad deberían plantearse llevar la viudedad universal a ese epígrafe porque es una prestación fuera de lo actuarial por cuanto aplica universalmente y, siendo las mujeres más longevas que los hombres (a lo que se añade que se juntan con hombres más viejos que ellas), ha terminado convertida en una segunda paga superpuesta a la jubilación que ya tiene una parte importante de las mujeres. Si el Estado se huciera cargo de eso el sistema tendría décadas de salud financiera por delante.


----------



## Iron IQ (20 Feb 2022)

Para un español es muy poco, para un alemán es suficiente.
Los jubilados alemanes saben desde el principio que deben ahorrar, además al jubilarse reciben una buena tajada si han trabajado en una única empresa lo que es bastante usual.
No suelen comprar la vivienda pero muchos han comprado propiedades en el sur o en el este de Europa donde se retiran o son accionistas de viviendas en participación donde pueden pasar el resto de la vida si les apetece. 
No entiendo porque en España el sistema de las viviendas en participación no ha cuajado, los nórdicos están encantados con el sistema.


----------



## patroclus (20 Feb 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Las anomalías terminan reventando por el eslabón más débil. Más pronto que tarde España deberá encarar una crisis de deuda internacional y en este caso estos datos se van a poner encima de la mesa por parte de quienes tienen que avalar o financiar.



Pues subirán más los impuestos a los remeros, como hacen ahora.


----------



## maxkuiper (20 Feb 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> Es lo normal cuando cotizas para el Estado en vez de para ti.



Y para los Pigs


Ja ja se jodan


----------



## magnificent (20 Feb 2022)

Jajajajajajjaj

Mientras en Hezpaña el dinosaurio langosto cobrando 1.500 euros de pensión más sus alquileres de pisos pagados en pesetas llega a los 2.000 pavos mínimo 

Eso si, la gente joven de camarero o friendo calamares si tienen suerte, pero esos son 4 gatos y sus votos no ganan elecciones


----------



## Larata (20 Feb 2022)

Así de duro. Así de cierto.


----------



## Treefrog (20 Feb 2022)

Coln dijo:


> Aquí os dejo el enlace con una pequeña traducción, millones de personas viven con menos de 1..200€ al mes en Alemania, ojo !!!! Que los que viven con 1.200/.1400
> también son millones de personas y están igualmente jodidos, sobre todo con este clima cabrón que no hace mas que joder....Y si quieres cuidarte y comer sano?
> Olidate, que vale una simple alcachofa? unas naranjas en condiciones? pescado? una lata de atún del malo? encima no suelen tener una vivienda en propiedad, viven
> en alquiler. Menuda puta mierda...
> ...



Lo confirmo, para los currelas que ganen hoy 3000 euros (netos) la pensión futura no llegará a los 1500. Recordad además que esa "jugosa" suma, sólo se podrá cobrar a partir de los 67 años... Y para alguien que hoy tenga 30 años, probablemente la edad sea a los 69...

Pero no todos están así:
Los padres de amigos que trabajaban en empresas grandes y tienen su pensión complementaria de la empresa, cobran hoy buenas pensiones , pero sólamente porque el aporte del plan de pensiones privado les da la mitad o más de los ingresos.
También las cajas de pensiones de algunas profesiones como abogados tenían por lo menos hasta hace poco un sistema muy bueno.

De todos modos creo que queda claro, que la situación para muchisimos ancianos no ni mucho menos boyante, y en el futuro serán muchos más.
La motivación de los jóvenes (de los pocos que se enteran de algo) para participar del esquema ponzi de las pensiones tiene que ser mínima.


----------



## frangelico (20 Feb 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> A mi me chocó mucho la vez que fui a Berlín, y veías a muchos ancianos de 60 y 70 años trabajando en gasolineras, supermercados, restaurantes etc, más tarde entendí el porqué. En USA también vi algo parecido. Un amigo que hace poco ha vuelto de Rusia tambien me lo comentó, allí es incluso más hardcore porque las pensiones son del rollo de 300 euros al mes, y mucha gente mayor con toda la vida trabajando tiene que acudir a la asistencia social.
> 
> Me pregunto que pasará en Hezpaña cuando se jubilen todos los que ahora tienen 50 años, que es la franja más densa por edades. Con poquísimos jóvenes cotizando es materialmente imposible mantener el gasto en pensiones. Tendrán que montar otro circovid para cargarse a más viejos, o bajar la pensión media a la mitad y subvencionar a las empresas para que contraten a gente mayor, y así puedan tener más ingresos que complementen su pensión.



Los fenómenos demográficos son muy lentos. La deriva vegetativa de la SS añade más o menos un 1% anual a la nómina de pensionistas y andando el tiempo serán unas décimas más. Nunca tantos como parece. Italia va demograficamente 15 años por delante de España en envejecimiento y ahí atrás he dejado sus datos. Con un PIB que es 1.5x el español son capaces de pagar €307MM en pensiones cada año a 16M de personas y sin pensión máxima (hace unos años la pensión más alta era de un expresidente de Telecom que cobraba 90.000 al mes). Así que, si hay voluntad y ciertas reformas veremos el sistema en pie en 2050 y más allá.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (20 Feb 2022)

Coln dijo:


> Aquí os dejo el enlace con una pequeña traducción, millones de personas viven con menos de 1..200€ al mes en Alemania, ojo !!!! Que los que viven con 1.200/.1400
> también son millones de personas y están igualmente jodidos, sobre todo con este clima cabrón que no hace mas que joder....Y si quieres cuidarte y comer sano?
> Olidate, que vale una simple alcachofa? unas naranjas en condiciones? pescado? una lata de atún del malo? encima no suelen tener una vivienda en propiedad, viven
> en alquiler. Menuda puta mierda...
> ...



Una pensión de 1.400 sería decente si tienes una casa en propiedad cosa que no pasa en Alemania creo que el 60% vive de alquiler....como tengas que pagar alquiler siendo jubilado te mueres de jambre literalmente y tampoco tienen casa en el pueblo como aquí.


----------



## McNulty (20 Feb 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Los fenómenos demográficos son muy lentos. La deriva vegetativa de la SS añade más o menos un 1% anual a la nómina de pensionistas y andando el tiempo serán unas décimas más. Nunca tantos como parece. Italia va demograficamente 15 años por delante de España en envejecimiento y ahí atrás he dejado sus datos. Con un PIB que es 1.5x el español son capaces de pagar €307MM en pensiones cada año a 16M de personas y sin pensión máxima (hace unos años la pensión más alta era de un expresidente de Telecom que cobraba 90.000 al mes). Así que, si hay voluntad y ciertas reformas veremos el sistema en pie en 2050 y más allá.



Yo soy mucho mas pesimista. Hay cosas que no dependen de la voluntad, sino de la inercia física.

Es más sencillo que eso. Banco Central Europeo. Seguirán dándole a la impresora hasta que algún día pete todo. Italia o Hezpaña no podrían pagar las pensiones ni la deuda que tienen, si no estuviera detrás Europa avalándolas con el poder del euro. Y europa pondrá exigencias mucho más duras por regalar el dinero a los pigs.

Lo que me pregunto es que pensará el jubilado alemán u holandés con pensiones mediocres de los jubilados hezpañoles e italianos cobrando 2000e gracias al dinero alemán y holandés.

Si yo tuviera 50 o así, empezaría a acumular patrimonio por si las moscas, esa franja se va a comer un recorte sí o sí, del 30% mínimo.


----------



## Orooo (20 Feb 2022)

Que pongan un EMOSIDO bien grande en la puerta de su casa y sigan viendo la tele, que hay que cotisáh


----------



## Dr Strangelove (20 Feb 2022)

Dr.Nick dijo:


> 1.200 euros con la casa pagada y los hijos trabajando no está mal.



Hombre en España se puede vivir con eso, pero en Alemania el coste de la vida es mayor (sobre el 20%), y más de la mitad de la gente vive de alquiler, entonces si eres uno de ellos pfff.


----------



## weyler (20 Feb 2022)

Imagino te parecera mal por el nivel de vida que hay en Alemania, porque 1200€ en España esta bastante bien


----------



## f700b (20 Feb 2022)

Don Redondón dijo:


> Ibi, seguros, luz, agua y gas se funden la mitad. Si además tienen hijos que no les vaya bien, adiós parné



La pensión no es para mantener a los hijos.

Yo después de pagar cipoteca me queda poco más de esos 1200 y tengo dos hijos pequeños y si voy a la farmacia pago los medicamenetos y si subo al autobús me cuesta un € mínimo.
y me tengo que acoplar.


----------



## frangelico (20 Feb 2022)

Dr Strangelove dijo:


> Hombre en España se puede vivir con eso, pero en Alemania el coste de la vida es mayor (sobre el 20%), y más de la mitad de la gente vive de alquiler, entonces si eres uno de ellos pfff.



Y contando el alquiler me temo que bastante más de ese 20%. Lo inmobiliario en Alemania está totalmente disparado. En Múnich ahora mismo eres un indigente si no ganas 150k.


----------



## 시켈 ! (20 Feb 2022)

Dr.Nick dijo:


> 1.200 euros con la casa pagada y los hijos trabajando no está mal.



No señor. La mayoría de alemanes *NO TIENEN CASA PAGADA, viven de alquiler. *
Conozco a jubilados que han comprado casa justo al jubilarse, o han arreglado la casa de fines de semana que empezó siendo una cabaña. Hasta entonces estuvieron siempre de alquiler (unos que conozco, vivieron en un piso de esos tipo ruso, con paredes finísimas).
Los que conozco son médicos y similares, no se qué pensiones cobran. 
Hay muchos jubilados alemanes que se van a Hungría , especialmente a vivir en residencias de ancianos.


Y lo mismo que aquí, que se pregunten cuánto cobran allí los paguiteros/refugiados, etc...pues conocí a una coreana que hasta tenía un pase "social" para el transporte. Me gustaría saber de cuánto son allí las paguitas a inmis, no vayan a ser mayores que las de los jubilados, sumando complementos por hijos.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (20 Feb 2022)

Por eso gran parte de la población "canaria" son ingleses y alemanes, sobre todo jubilados. Aquí les da para vivir mínimamente bien, con comida decente y barata y casas baratas de pueblo.


----------



## Teofrasto (20 Feb 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> Pues en algo le ganamos a Alemania, aquí muchos superan los 1600 y los 2700 euros.



La noticia habla de neto, en España ningun jubilado cobra 2700 netos. La pensión máxima es 2800 brutos, que neto es menos de 2300 y eso lo cobran muy pocos


----------



## siemprelomismo (20 Feb 2022)

Pues está pasando ahora mismo en *Españistan*. Y nadie hace nada, nadie se manifiesta, ni siquiera los pobres que están en la fila de la calle durante horas para un pan *ROÑOSO*, un lata de vete a saber qué y agua de la mala como lo es *Fuenteliviana* *AGUA* de *GRIFO*.


----------



## teperico (20 Feb 2022)

Coln dijo:


> Aquí os dejo el enlace con una pequeña traducción, millones de personas viven con menos de 1..200€ al mes en Alemania, ojo !!!! Que los que viven con 1.200/.1400
> también son millones de personas y están igualmente jodidos, sobre todo con este clima cabrón que no hace mas que joder....Y si quieres cuidarte y comer sano?
> Olidate, que vale una simple alcachofa? unas naranjas en condiciones? pescado? una lata de atún del malo? encima no suelen tener una vivienda en propiedad, viven
> en alquiler. Menuda puta mierda...
> ...



Si pero con lo que cobran habrán podido ahorrar un webo


----------



## TylerDurden99 (20 Feb 2022)

Hay 2 variables además del tiempo, también influye la cantidad que cotizas. 

Repetición para mentes cortas: 

TIEMPO + CANTIDADES = Pensión

CROQUIS:

40 Años x CANTIDAD MINIMA = PENSION MINIMA

40 Años x CANTIDAD MAXIMA = PENSION MAXIMA


----------



## f700b (20 Feb 2022)

Entonces la conclusión, que los españoles somos más listos al comprar vivienda?
Mi zulo es mi plan de pensiones.


----------



## la_trotona (20 Feb 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> En España la reforma de FG dejó un sistema bastante simplificado. En otros países, como Francia,hay cotizaciones finalistas para mil conceptos , aquí está todo englobado y es más sencillo. Cuando limpien los gastos impropios de verdad deberían plantearse llevar la viudedad universal a ese epígrafe porque es una prestación fuera de lo actuarial por cuanto aplica universalmente y, siendo las mujeres más longevas que los hombres (a lo que se añade que se juntan con hombres más viejos que ellas), ha terminado convertida en una segunda paga superpuesta a la jubilación que ya tiene una parte importante de las mujeres. Si el Estado se huciera cargo de eso el sistema tendría décadas de salud financiera por delante.



Muy, muy buen apunte, y deberían reformar en el sentido de más restrictivo la pensión de viudedad.


----------



## OYeah (20 Feb 2022)

f700b dijo:


> Entonces la conclusión, que los españoles somos más listos al comprar vivienda?
> Mi zulo es mi plan de pensiones.




Evidentemente, como era antes de la llegada de Otto von Bismarck al mundo: tu pensión era tu casa y hacienda y tus hijos y nietos. Punto.

Como en el Tercer Mundo, y de ahí tanta superpoblación.


----------



## la_trotona (20 Feb 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Los fenómenos demográficos son muy lentos. La deriva vegetativa de la SS añade más o menos un 1% anual a la nómina de pensionistas y andando el tiempo serán unas décimas más. Nunca tantos como parece. Italia va demograficamente 15 años por delante de España en envejecimiento y ahí atrás he dejado sus datos. Con un PIB que es 1.5x el español son capaces de pagar €307MM en pensiones cada año a 16M de personas y sin pensión máxima (hace unos años la pensión más alta era de un expresidente de Telecom que cobraba 90.000 al mes). Así que, si hay voluntad y ciertas reformas veremos el sistema en pie en 2050 y más allá.



Correcto, reformas con cabeza y tratando de bajar el paro se puede tener el sistema durante mucho tiempo.


----------



## ShellShock (20 Feb 2022)

Se han hecho y se están haciendo muchas cosas mal en buena parte de Occidente.

Por un lado, pagar por la jeta a invasores (principalmente moronegros) que jamás han contribuido a las finanzas del Estado es una ABERRACIÓN y un insulto y desprecio brutal a los que sí lo hacemos.

Por otro lado, un sistema de pensiones que es """solidario""" en lugar de de capitalización es de entrada un TIMO y además no es sostenible si baja la natalidad.

Pero bueno, al menos no gobierna la ultraderecha. ¿No?


----------



## Larata (20 Feb 2022)

arangul00 dijo:


> igual que espana,solo que no existe ni pension minima ni max,lo que te salga en el calculo te dan



En la práctica en España también. Mañana te dicen que no hay dinero y que la pensión máxima la bajan un 20% y au.


----------



## Edu.R (20 Feb 2022)

En España mucha gente tiene el concepto de "me he dejado los huevos, merezco una buena paguita para darme todos mis caprichos ahora".

La pensión es un derecho, pero debería ser visto como un COMPLEMENTO. Tienes 40 años antes para ahorrar e invertir, y que tus últimos años te preocupe tu salud, no tu dinero.


----------



## David_ (20 Feb 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 951167



Joder, un millón de tíos con una incapacidad permanente ¿pero quién cojones puede creerse eso? ¿es que han ido a la guerra?


----------



## stuka (20 Feb 2022)

De toda la vida...es un clásico que venían guiris alemanes e ingleses a vivir al sur de España, comprándolo TODO y haciendo subir el mercado para los españolitos autóctonos.

¿Ahora ya no?


----------



## frangelico (20 Feb 2022)

Larata dijo:


> En la práctica en España también. Mañana te dicen que no hay dinero y que la pensión máxima la bajan un 20% y au.



A medio plazo habrá ajustes. Al final tienes un tope de % del PIB que puedes destinar a pensiones que ronda el 15% (Italia lo supera pero también ha reformado el sistema de modo que pronto alcanzará su cenit de gasto y comenzará a bajar) , y un determinado número de beneficiarios. Pues en la medida en que el peso de estos en la población total se incremente, eso tendrá que bajar la prestación promedio medida como % del PIb per capita (el PIB per capita se parece mucjo al salario promedio) y las proyecciones de gasto de la SS eran aterradoras . Luego hay matices en el ajuste, se pueden bajar más las prestaciones elevadas y algo menos las inferiores. Pero es un fenómeno erosivo en principio lento (si hay una catástrofe y el país se convierte en tercer mundo de un día para otro ya sería otra cosa) que se irá dejando caer con subindexación en tiempos de IPC elevado, reformas paramétricas, elevación de la edad para empezar a cobrar y/o Incentivos para retrasar ese momento...

Tengo por ahí una conferencia de Luis Angel Rojo nada menos que de 1983 advirtiendo de la debacle de las pensiones. Por entonces se calculaba la pensión promediando creo que los últimos seis u ocho años, o los mejores de tu carrera, algo así (y hubo un tiempo en que eran los dos que uno eligiera). Era un chollo. Pues lo reformaron a lo bruto, ya va para 40 años y aquí seguimos, con cuatro o cinco puntos más de PIB en gasto pero en esencia con el mismo sistema reformado.


----------



## frangelico (20 Feb 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> En España mucha gente tiene el concepto de "me he dejado los huevos, merezco una buena paguita para darme todos mis caprichos ahora".
> 
> La pensión es un derecho, pero debería ser visto como un COMPLEMENTO. Tienes 40 años antes para ahorrar e invertir, y que tus últimos años te preocupe tu salud, no tu dinero.



Fijate en el detalle de usar el "júbilo" para referirse al retiro. En Italia se llaman pensiones de "vejez" en Franci, UK o Alemania de "retiro", pero aquí la cosa va de gritar de alegría por soltar el remo.


----------



## Formato JPG (20 Feb 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> @Coln
> _2030 – Aufstand der Alten_
> 
> Es del 2007. Docu-ficción sobre la temática
> Lo tienes aquí en alemán:



Catástrofe demográfica alemana



Spoiler: No abrir hasta leer el primer enlace


----------



## Babyboomer (20 Feb 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> En España mucha gente tiene el concepto de "me he dejado los huevos, merezco una buena paguita para darme todos mis caprichos ahora".
> 
> La pensión es un derecho, pero debería ser visto como un COMPLEMENTO. Tienes 40 años antes para ahorrar e invertir, y que tus últimos años te preocupe tu salud, no tu dinero.



vale, pues que sea voluntaria.


----------



## Babyboomer (20 Feb 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> A medio plazo habrá ajustes. Al final tienes un tope de % del PIB que puedes destinar a pensiones que ronda el 15% (Italia lo supera pero también ha reformado el sistema de modo que pronto alcanzará su cenit de gasto y comenzará a bajar) , y un determinado número de beneficiarios. Pues en la medida en que el peso de estos en la población total se incremente, eso tendrá que bajar la prestación promedio medida como % del PIb per capita . Luego hay matices en el ajuste, se pueden bajar más las prestaciones elevadas y algo menos las inferiores. Pero es un fenómeno erosivo en principio lento (si hay una catástrofe y el país se convierte en tercer mundo de un día para otro ya sería otra cosa) que se irá dejando caer con subindexación en tiempos de IPC elevado, reformas paramétricas, elevación de la edad para empezar a cobrar y/o Incentivos para retrasar ese momento...
> 
> Tengo por ahí una conferencia de Luis Angel Rojo nada menos que de 1983 advirtiendo de la debacle de las pensiones. Por entonces se calculaba la pensión promediando creo que los últimos seis u ocho años, o los mejores de tu carrera, algo así (y hubo un tiempo en que eran los dos que uno eligiera). Era un chollo. Pues lo reformaron a lo bruto, ya van para 40 años y aquí seguimos, con cuatro o cinco puntos más de PIB en gasto pero en esencia con el mismo sistema reformado.



también se puede bajar el numero de beneficiaros, .... por ejemplo con una buena pandemia.


----------



## Treefrog (20 Feb 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> ....
> Lo que me pregunto es que pensará el jubilado alemán u holandés con pensiones mediocres de los jubilados hezpañoles e italianos cobrando 2000e gracias al dinero alemán y holandés.
> ....



La mayoría de los alemanes no tiene ni idea de eso, cuando fue lo de la crisis griega, sí que se publicó en diarios como BILD que en Grecia los jubilados se quejaban, pero cobraban lo mismo que muchos alemanes.
Es un tema que sólo genera enfado en tiempos de escasez, si toca recesión, la prensa amarilla lo va a volver a poner sobre el tapete.


----------



## ecisa (20 Feb 2022)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> Un autonomo en España que haya cotizado siempre por el mínimo esa cantidad de tiempo cuanto se llevaría?



Cotizando los 37 años por la mínima se lleva 470€ + 130€


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (20 Feb 2022)

Con los sueldos alemanes es factible ir metiendo algo de dinero en un plan de pensiones que complemente esa pensión. En Hispañistán cada vez menos gente puede hacerlo, aun queriendo, y aquí también llegarán las pensiones bastante más bajas que el sueldo medio. A los que odiais a los "langostos" y os gustaría verlos con pensiones de mierda, ya os llegará la hora de disfrutarlas.


----------



## samaruc (20 Feb 2022)

ecisa dijo:


> Cotizando los 37 años por la mínima se lleva 470€ + 130€



Te has dejado alguna que otro cálculo sin importancia al sacarte estos números de la manga.



Multiplica por el coeficiente de actualización las bases mínimas de los penúltimo 23 años (las bases de los dos años inmediatamente anteriores se toman por su valor nominal)

A este valor aplicale el 100% (37 años cotizados) y nos vuelves a decir cuanto sale una pensión por base mínima con carrera de cotización completa.


----------



## SPQR (20 Feb 2022)

En Alemania he visto yo un montón de veces a abuelos trabajando en los supermercados ayudando a los clientes a embolsar la compra, como MiniJob a 400€. También recogiendo envases por la calle por los 25cents que dan.

Hacen ese trabajo porque no les llega la pensión, no por gusto, evidentemente.

Luego vas y te encuentras la Diakonie o Caritas, o el SozialAmt petao de turcos que no han cotizado ni 2 años, ahí con 3-4 larvas pidiendo el Harz IV.

Que si, que los abuelos votan al AfD porque son natsis y tal.

-------------

En Alemania, con 1200 eypos, sobrevives simplemente. Al menos en las grandes ciudades caras.



Dr.Nick dijo:


> 1.200 euros con la casa pagada y los hijos trabajando no está mal.



Otro que sabe de Alemania, lo que ha visto en las ofertas del Lidl. 

Con 1200€ en según que zonas tienes para comer, pagar la luz y los gastos e ya. Como tengas que pagar algun extra del medico, o quieras coche, estas jodido.



Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Como han dicho: con la casa pagada es más que suficiente. Ahora, vivir de alquiler después de 40 años, chungo.


----------



## Karamba (20 Feb 2022)

Formato JPG dijo:


> Catástrofe demográfica alemana
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: No abrir hasta leer el primer enlace



komplett durchgelesen


----------



## snoopi (20 Feb 2022)

Dr.Nick dijo:


> 1.200 euros con la casa pagada y los hijos trabajando no está mal.



Exacto, si durante tus 40 años tienes todo pagado y ha trabajado tu mujer, con 2400 en la costa brava de lujo. Vendes casa alemania, te compras casa costa española y a vivir que son dos dias


----------



## Espeluznao (20 Feb 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Los trabajadores de grandes compañías (como las del automóvil), tienen sindicatos de verdad, y grandes fondos de pensiones, y les queda más.
> 
> En España, unos sindicatos así robarían a sus afiliados, tal y como se conocen algunos casos.
> 
> ...



En España los sindicatos nos roban a todos, no sólo a sus afiliados (a esos les roban el doble, porque pagan cuota). 

Lo llaman "negociación colectiva".

En Francia cuando Macron intentó retrasar la edad de jubilación la gente se manifestó, hubo violencia, quemaron coches, destrozaron medio Paris. El gobierno frances se acojonó y tuvo que recular; dejaron la edad de jubilación como estaba, no hubo reforma. 

Aquí la jubilación ya va por los 67 años y suma y sigue.. en breve hablarán de jubilarse a los 70, o de no poder jubilarse jamás. Además se han inventado un nuevo método de cálculo para conseguir bajarle la pensión a la mayoría de los que se vayan jubilando a partir de ahora.

Con unos sindicatos medio normales y viendo cómo está el panorama en España tendría que haber una huelga general cada 6 meses.


----------



## ecisa (20 Feb 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Te has dejado alguna que otro cálculo sin importancia al sacarte estos números de la manga.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta bien , y es lo que cobran los autónomos que se jubilan ahora.
Tengo varios casos en mi entorno .


----------



## Don Redondón (20 Feb 2022)

f700b dijo:


> La pensión no es para mantener a los hijos.
> 
> Yo después de pagar cipoteca me queda poco más de esos 1200 y tengo dos hijos pequeños y si voy a la farmacia pago los medicamenetos y si subo al autobús me cuesta un € mínimo.
> y me tengo que acoplar.



están los paises como para uqe los padres no ayuden a los hijos.


----------



## Triyuga (21 Feb 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> Pues en algo le ganamos a Alemania, aquí muchos superan los 1600 y los 2700 euros.



Si y encima les regalamos 20 años de curro, y de cotizaciones...
se llaman Pre-jubilados, y los demas a bregar hasta los 67 años, si Dios quiere...


----------



## Azote87 (21 Feb 2022)

Y los vagos que has mantenido en 40 años .


La satisfacción debe de ser enorme


----------



## Satori (21 Feb 2022)

The Fucking Andyteleco dijo:


> A ver, por partes.
> 
> 1- Es cierto que las pensiones públicas alemanas son más bajas que las españolas, y seguirán bajando ante el problema demográfico. Lo que pasa es que tanto los políticos alemanes como los votantes son algo menos anuméricos que sus homólogos españoles y hace tiempo que se dieron cuenta de que el modelo ponzi era insostenible. En España no se hará de forma gradual como ahí sino de sopetón cuando ya no se puedan seguir falseando las cuentas.
> 2- Muchísimos alemanes tienen planes de pensiones privados (que la empresa debe ofrecer a través de intermediarios) que desgravan muchísimos impuestos. Hace 10 años eran un máximo de 370€ mensuales que iban al fondo desde el salario BRUTO (usease, libres de impuestos). Ahora imagino que esa cifra habrá subido.
> 3- El alemán en general es mucho más ahorrador que el español y, si bien no suele ser propietario de vivienda con tanta frecuencia como este último, llega a la jubilación con un colchón económico notablemente mayor.



El salario medio alemán anda por los 48.000 euros brutos anuales mientras que el español anda por los 24.500.

Los alemanes pueden ahorrar, la mayoría de españoles no.


----------



## Parmel (21 Feb 2022)

Emosido dijo:


> Las pensiones públicas siempre han sido un timo y siempre lo serán. Políticos administrando dinero que no es suyo, que puede salir mal?



Las pensiones privadas chilenas de150 euros al mes que propone Vox seguro que son mejores.









LAS PENSIONES NEOLIBERALES DE CHILE QUE VOX QUIERE IMPLANTAR EN ESPAÑA


JUBILADOS MALVIVEN CON 180 EUROS AL MES. Si se hubiera cumplido la promesa de Piñera sobre una tasa de remplazamiento del 80%,. esto habría supuesto una pensión media de unos 1.500 dólares al mes. Pero no ha sido así. Todo lo contrario. Ocho de cada diez jubilados chilenos reciben una pensión mensu




carrer-la-marca.eu





Banqueros judíos administrando dinero que no es suyo, qué puede salir mal? Crack del 2008. Casi nada. ¿Quieres repetir? Ya sé qué salió mal: o tu cerebro o tu moral.


----------



## oso_perez (21 Feb 2022)

Sin saber la cantidad mensual que se paga a la Seg. Social no podemos saber si es justo o no. Sólo sabemos que es poco.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (21 Feb 2022)

Y cuántos de esos millones además tienen pensión o fondos ahorrados de forma privada?


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (21 Feb 2022)

Parmel dijo:


> Las pensiones privadas chilenas de150 euros al mes que propone Vox seguro que son mejores.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Noruega u Holanda tienen ese sistema y funcionan mejor que España de largo.


----------



## Thom son (21 Feb 2022)

Mas que duplican el salario medio español; en igualdad de condiciones, tienen preferencia en el acceso al trabajo respecto a los extranjeros; a las seis de la tarde está la mayoría en su casita;, las currantas disfrutan de hasta 2 años de permiso para criar al bebé...


----------



## JimmyBond (21 Feb 2022)

PEPITO GRILLAO dijo:


> Estáis obviando el dato de que las sucesivas reformas en pensiones están enfocadas en subir el n@ de años necesarios para cobrar l pensión máxima. Y por ahí van los tiros
> 
> Creo que la cosa ya está en 37 años y medio, teniendo en cuenta que cada vez se cobra menos y que hay un paro juvenil del 50% que cada vez se incorporan más tarde, el estado sabe perfectamente que dentro de poco nadie cobrará el máximo
> 
> El sistema es un timo porque tu cotizas x para cobrar x+2, pero a mitad del partido te cambian las reglas para que cobres x-1



Lo tuyo no se sostiene por ningún lado mientras sigan dando incapacidades de por vida solo mirando lo que se cobraba el último mes trabajado. Parece mentira pero no lo es, ya vamos por 2 millones. Por supuesto los que tienen la máxima son jetas, que no te quede ninguna duda.


----------



## lectordelaburbuja (21 Feb 2022)

wow 1 de cada 3 en occidente, no pense que tantos, y casi seguro con poca o ninguna ayuda o red de proteccion familiar y aparte muchos sin techo en propiedad en paises tan caros debe ser casi indigencia.


----------



## TERROR_BLANCO_88 (21 Feb 2022)

Caza y huerto.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (21 Feb 2022)

El dínero es más útil en bolsillos de moronegros que en el de los abuelos, sino qué cojo es van a mandar a su país?


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (21 Feb 2022)

JimmyBond dijo:


> Lo tuyo no se sostiene por ningún lado mientras sigan dando incapacidades de por vida solo mirando lo que se cobraba el último mes trabajado. Parece mentira pero no lo es, ya vamos por 2 millones. Por supuesto los que tienen la máxima son jetas, que no te quede ninguna duda.



Conozco más de un caso que cobra 1.400 trompos, por una supuesta incapacidad, se la dieron en los años 90, cuando se regalaban como caramelos en la cabalgata de reyes. Les veo cargando bolsas del carrefour, yendo de ruta etc 

Incluso con uno hablo, y está de la cabeza mejor que yo, me dice que reconoce que está perfectamente para trabajar, pero que cobrando u sueldo nescafe de 1500 pavos va a doblar el lomo su puta madre


----------



## PedrelGuape (21 Feb 2022)

Que se jodan por creerse la farsa toda su puta vida y con los ojos cerrados; ya se encargará el estado de abrirles los ojos del culo.

Mas pagas, mas y mejor viven a tu costa.
Quién no lo quiera cer lo pagará con el culo.


----------



## PEPEYE (21 Feb 2022)

Estaba por decir "próximamente en nuestras pantallas "", pero son demasiados votos


----------



## cujo (21 Feb 2022)

Don Redondón dijo:


> Negativo. Mis tia de levanta casi 3k al mes, y mis tíos fallecidos ambos de cáncer, es lo que tiene ser pintor en los 60 y adelante, andaban por los 4k, además de la pensión española por haber currado años en españa



Mentira


----------



## samaruc (21 Feb 2022)

ecisa dijo:


> Esta bien , y es lo que cobran los autónomos que se jubilan ahora.
> Tengo varios casos en mi entorno .



Pues lo de los 37 años trabajados habrá sido con 20 años de lagunas de cotización (cuenta 0 para el cálculo de la jubilación, en RG 1/2 SMI)

Base mínima con carrera completa no dan esas cifras. Al actualizar las bases con el IPC te vas a un 80% más omenos de la base actual. Sobre los 800 euros.

Base mínima con carencia mínima sí da esas cuotas. Con un coeficiente del 50% sobre la base reguladora te salen sobre 400 euros más complementos a mínimos con lo que te quedas en 700 euros (base mínima)

Cualquier autónomo con dos dedos de frente no anúmerico sabe que, si puede, con carreras largas le interesan bases altas.


----------



## Don Redondón (21 Feb 2022)

cujo dijo:


> Mentira



Sisi, claro, lo que tú digas hermosa


----------



## pepeleches (21 Feb 2022)

Coln dijo:


> Aquí os dejo el enlace con una pequeña traducción, millones de personas viven con menos de 1..200€ al mes en Alemania, ojo !!!! Que los que viven con 1.200/.1400



España tiene unas pensiones muy altas, la tasa de reposición media en Europa estaba sobre el 55%. Pero no lo mires desde ese punto de vista, que te saldrá humo. Por ejemplo Dinamarca no llegaba al 40%....

La diferencia es que el sueldo medio alemán está sobre los 2.500€ netos, y los daneses se acercarán a los 4.000€. Hay mucha relación entre una cosa y la otra. 

La jubilación es un complemento a los ahorros de toda una vida. En España, como se va el 90% del sueldo medio en vivir, es impracticable pensar que los ahorros de una mayoría puedan ser importantes. 

Ahora imagina que durante toda tu vida laboral sí que tienes capacidad de ahorrar e invertir. 

¿La diferencia? Pues que en España estás atado de pies y manos a las futuras decisiones del gobierno. Si dentro de 20 años no dan las cuentas y te meten un hachazo de un 20% a las jubilaciones, estarás muerto y pasarás una vejez paupérrima. 

Si durante toda tu vida has tenido esa posibilidad de ahorrar, si el gobierno mete un hachazo a las pensiones los maldecirás, pero tendrás plan B. Sin contar con que al ser las pensiones más bajas es mucho más improbable que quiebren al nivel que están quebrando las españolas.


----------



## alfamadrid (21 Feb 2022)

Que dejen Alemania y se venga a Benidorm


----------



## frangelico (21 Feb 2022)

Hay otra cosa en Alemania que es el Hartz IV. Esto distorsiona mucho las estadísticas, el salario medio en Alemania son 47k si no se cuentan los minijobs y unos 38k contandolos y considerando los salarios efectivos y no a jornada completa equivalente (aparte de los minijobs hay gente que no hace jornadas completas). Y esa gente, 7M, no cotiza a la SS, y no suelen ser jóvenes sino personas que pierden su empleo a cierta edad. Por eso también la pensión media se deprime un tanto, son muchas las personas con carreras laborales incompletas (muchas mujeres dejan de trabajar al tener hijos, no para siempre pero sí bastantes años.


----------



## Jackblack (21 Feb 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> Pues en algo le ganamos a Alemania, aquí muchos superan los 1600 y los 2700 euros.



Jajajaja 
Pero que hablas zumbado.
En ejpaña alrededor del 50% d los pensionistas no pasan de 700, 800€.
Lo q pasa q les han lavado el cerebro con el rollo dl langosto.
La gente q supera los 1600€ en ejpaña debe ser alrededor del 25%. Seguramente muchos menos q en Alemania.


----------



## Gubelkian (21 Feb 2022)

Jackblack dijo:


> Jajajaja
> Pero que hablas zumbado.
> En ejpaña alrededor del 50% d los pensionistas no pasan de 700, 800€.
> Lo q pasa q les han lavado el cerebro con el rollo dl langosto.
> La gente q supera los 1600€ en ejpaña debe ser alrededor del 25%. Seguramente muchos menos q en Alemania.



Basándome en los datos de Hacienda (sólo pensiones de jubilación, no he metido incapacidades, viudedades ni otras), me sale que el 50% de esas pensiones están por debajo de 1.000 euros en España.

Pensiones superiores a 1.600 euros son en torno al 27%
Pensiones superiores a 2700 son sólo el 7,8%

Las pensiones más altas me figuro que proceden de funcionarios de grupos A1 que han cotizado toda la vida en ese tramo (es decir que entraron como A1), empleados de la privada con sueldos altos, y mucho autónomo que metió el turbo en los últimos años de cotización cuando sólo computaban los últimos 7 años para cálculo.

Los datos para quien los quiera, están aquí:

Seguridad Social: Estadísticas


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (21 Feb 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Hay otra cosa en Alemania que es el Hartz IV. Esto distorsiona mucho las estadísticas, el salario medio en Alemania son 47k si no se cuentan los minijobs y unos 38k contandolos y considerando los salarios efectivos y no a jornada completa equivalente (aparte de los minijobs hay gente que no hace jornadas completas). Y esa gente, 7M, no cotiza a la SS, y no suelen ser jóvenes sino personas que pierden su empleo a cierta edad. Por eso también la pensión media se deprime un tanto, son muchas las personas con carreras laborales incompletas (muchas mujeres dejan de trabajar al tener hijos, no para siempre pero sí bastantes años.



Y muchísimos autónomos que no pagan el Rentenversicherung (seguro de jubilación). Al no ser obligatorio, muchos prefieren ahorrarse ese gasto y luego les queda una pensión mínima.


----------



## frangelico (21 Feb 2022)

The Fucking Andyteleco dijo:


> Y muchísimos autónomos que no pagan el Rentenversicherung (seguro de jubilación). Al no ser obligatorio, muchos prefieren ahorrarse ese gasto y luego les queda una pensión mínima.



Pero no es obligatorio para nadie o hay un umbral de ingresos por encima del cual sí lo es ?


----------



## Jackblack (21 Feb 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Basándome en los datos de Hacienda (sólo pensiones de jubilación, no he metido incapacidades, viudedades ni otras), me sale que el 50% de esas pensiones están por debajo de 1.000 euros en España.
> 
> Pensiones superiores a 1.600 euros son en torno al 27%
> Pensiones superiores a 2700 son sólo el 7,8%
> ...



Exacto y xq esta haciendo trampitas y estas sacando a los pensionistas q menos cobran...viudedades incapacidades no contributivas. 
Sino??? Lo dije 700, 800€/mes...
O es q esos no son pensionistas?,


----------



## Gubelkian (21 Feb 2022)

Jackblack dijo:


> Exacto y xq esta haciendo trampitas y estas sacando a los pensionistas q menos cobran...viudedades incapacidades no contributivas.
> Sino??? Lo dije 700, 800€/mes...
> O es q esos no son pensionistas?,



Revisando los datos, me he dado cuenta de una cosa:

Esas tablas no incluyen los datos de Clases Pasivas. Sólo los de los diferentes regímenes de la SS: General, Autónomos, Trajadores del mar... Pero no Clases Pasivas.


----------



## frangelico (21 Feb 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Revisando los datos, me he dado cuenta de una cosa:
> 
> Esas tablas no incluyen los datos de Clases Pasivas. Sólo los de los diferentes regímenes de la SS: General, Autónomos, Trajadores del mar... Pero no Clases Pasivas.



Si. Las Clase Pasivas van por otro lado y son 700k más con una pensión media de algo más de 2000 al mes. Los funcionarios en todas partes se jubilan mucho mejor que el vulgo. En USA y UK por ejemplo tienen pensiones de prestación definida que son un % elevado de su último salario, y normalmente están "unfunded," pero ya se saca el dinero de donde sea para pagarlas.





__





Pensions in the national accounts, a fuller picture of the UK’s funded and unfunded pension obligations - Office for National Statistics


Provides estimates at end-2018 of total UK workplace pension and state pension liabilities, with breakdowns by type of pension and pension manager.



www.ons.gov.uk







Pero las Clases Pasivas ya son un régimen a extinguir. Los funcionarios ingresados tras 2011 ya están en la SS y el personal estatutario (sanidad) siempre ha estado en la SS junto con muchos empleados públicos.


----------



## Parmel (21 Feb 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> Noruega u Holanda tienen ese sistema y funcionan mejor que España de largo.



Eso es lo que dices tú, pero en todo caso España no es Noruega u Holanda.


----------



## Gubelkian (21 Feb 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Si. Las Clase Pasivas van por otro lado y son 600k más con una pensión media de 20 y algo mil. Los funcionarios en todas partes se jubilan mucho mejor que el vulgo. En USA y UK por ejemplo tienen pensiones de prestación definida que son un % elevado de su último salario, y normalmente están "unfunded," pero ya se saca el dinero de donde sea para pagarlas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ver:

Los funcionarios municipales y autonómicos, así como algunos del Estado, hace mucho tiempo que están fuera de Clases Pasivas.

Y los ingresados a partir de 2011 también, aunque pasarán muchos años antes de que estos funcionarios empiecen a ser significativamente relevantes.

Clases pasivas es truculento y no es necesariamente mejor que el Régimen General. Es diferente. Es mejor si perteneces a grupos altos. Pero como el cómputo se hace por toda la vida laboral del funcionario, a la gente que entra en grupos bajos y va promocionando, el sistema de Clases Pasivas le mete un hachazo a la pensión considerable porque Clases Pasivas "se acuerda" de lo que cotizaron 30 años antes y lo computa. Mientras que el Régimen General, lo olvida.


----------



## frangelico (21 Feb 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> A ver:
> 
> Los funcionarios municipales y autonómicos, así como algunos del Estado, hace mucho tiempo que están fuera de Clases Pasivas.
> 
> ...



Cierto. Pero como los salarios en la función pública son relativamente elevados, al final sale una pensión media de 2100 porque el salario de un funcionario es muy raro que baje de 20/25k incluso en las categorías más bajas o en los primeros años.

Y la estadística total de pensiones se mueve bastante si añades 700k personas que perciben más de 2000 de media. Casi doblas el total.

Pero la caída de Clases pasivas se acelera porque desde 2011 los docentes, que antes aun siendo funcionarios de las CCAA estaban en CPE, ahora entran a la SS (hace doce años un docente interino estaba en SS pero los que ganaban plaza iban a CPE). Es un régimen que aún va a durar muchos años (hasta que fallezca el último derechohabiente tipo huérfano o viuda puede dar 2080 o más), pero que irá perdiendo peso con los años, lentamente, eso sí.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (21 Feb 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pero no es obligatorio para nadie o hay un umbral de ingresos por encima del cual sí lo es ?



No es obligatorio para autónomos, para currantes por cuenta ajena sí (te lo descuentan del sueldo como en España). 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## frangelico (21 Feb 2022)

The Fucking Andyteleco dijo:


> No es obligatorio para autónomos, para currantes por cuenta ajena sí (te lo descuentan del sueldo como en España).
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Pues es un chollo entonces, porque si te dan algo aunque no cotices nada... supongo que la prestación mínima será muy baja.


----------



## frangelico (21 Feb 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> Noruega u Holanda tienen ese sistema y funcionan mejor que España de largo.



Lo que se ve en los sistemas mixtos es una prestación media más elevada en general que en los públicos pero una desigualdad muy superior. Estos son por ejemplo los niveles de ahorro en USA

La definición básica incluye los ahorros específicos en forma de planes de pensiones y la alternativa el total. Con una u otra forma de medir, una proporción elevada de la población tiene ahorros casi nulos. Por eso en UK hay una proporción alta de la poblacion que vive de la pensión igual para todos, que son 720 libras al mes, creo (también en Holanda, aunque alli es algo mas alta) y luego están funcionarios o profesionales jubilados que ganan mucho más que el jubilado mejor pagado de España.


----------



## Treefrog (21 Feb 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Lo peor de Alemania es que no hay cultura del piso en propiedad con lo que la mayoría inmensa de pensionistas llega a la jubilación teniendo que pagar alquiler hasta el fin de sus días, es la diferencia con España con la que tanto nos metemos, que aquí tenemos cultura de la vivienda en propiedad y hasta ahora, mientras el socialismo no nos jodía la vida, la gente se jubilaba con poco o con mucho pero con su vivienda habitual pagada como objetivo vital.
> 
> Por ejemplo en Berlín tienen un problema terrible con la vivienda, el 80% de pisos de la ciudad son alquilados y hay mas de 200 candidatos por cada piso que queda disponible, la gente se desespera.
> 
> Como dice mi abuela, si tienes tu casa pagada y te va mal te podrás tomar un café o una cerveza en una cafetería pero tu techo lo tendrás siempre, en Alemania ni eso.



Es cierto, pero con un par de atenuantes:
- Las leyes de alquiler son extremadamente favorables al inquilino. Los pisos de "alquiler antiguo", donde viven millones de jubilados , pagan precios de alquiler que no están ajustados al precio actual de mercado, muchos llevan contratos de más de 30 años en el mismo piso !!
El dueño del piso (en MUCHOS CASOS fondos inmobiliarios, asociaciones de las cajas de ahorros locales, o directamente los ayuntamientos) puede aumentar paulatinamente el valor, pero hay un límite.
Esos contratos de alquiler son de por vida, si el inquilino quiere, salvo que el dueño necesite el piso / casa para sí mismo o su familia. O razones de fuerza mayor, impago, daños graves a la propiedad, actividades ilegales...
Si el inquilino decide dejar voluntariamente el piso, y buscar uno nuevo... ahí sí tendría un problema gigante.

- Hay ayudas al alquiler de las oficinas de ayuda social, si no tienes patrimonio ahorrado (o está bien escondido) la oficina social cubrirá una parte del costo de la vivienda, ídem para la energía.


----------



## EUROPIA (21 Feb 2022)

QUe empiecen igualando los sueldos europeos, y después vemos las pensiones.
Hasta los cojones ya de post para meternos por el culo las pensiones europeas. Pero para sueldos quejas de subir el SMI 15 euros.

Iros a tomar el pelo a vuestra puta madre


----------



## frangelico (21 Feb 2022)

Treefrog dijo:


> Es cierto, pero con un par de atenuantes:
> - Las leyes de alquiler son extremadamente favorables al inquilino. Los pisos de "alquiler antiguo", donde viven millones de jubilados , pagan precios de alquiler que no están ajustados al precio actual de mercado, muchos llevan contratos de más de 30 años en el mismo piso !!
> El dueño del piso (en MUCHOS CASOS fondos inmobiliarios, asociaciones de las cajas de ahorros locales, o directamente los ayuntamientos) puede aumentar paulatinamente el valor, pero hay un límite.
> Esos contratos de alquiler son de por vida, si el inquilino quiere, salvo que el dueño necesite el piso / casa para sí mismo o su familia. O razones de fuerza mayor, impago, daños graves a la propiedad, actividades ilegales...
> ...



Pero para esas ayudas creo que te miran bien y hasta te hacen vender tu coche para poder optar. De todos modos es cierto que Alemania se gasta menos que otros en pensiones pero luego tiene una enorme cantidad de prestaciones sociales dinerarias en forma de ayudas para residencias, alquiler, fsmilia, etc. En general en Europa todas esas ayudas suman unos cuantos puntos de PIB y en España casi no existen (recientemente han crecido a nivel local y para inmigrantes casi en exclusiva), al final también eso es parte de la diferencia. En España prácticamente las únicas prestaciones sociales a que puede optar un nativo son desempleo y pensión y en otros países hay más (en Francia las allocations familiales son importantes)


----------



## Cicciolino (21 Feb 2022)

Cotizar es de sucnormales.

Comprad criptos o no tendréis jubilación, sucnormales.


----------



## ciberobrero (21 Feb 2022)

Queriais Estado, tomad 2 tazas


----------



## Treefrog (21 Feb 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Cotizar es de sucnormales.
> 
> Comprad criptos o no tendréis jubilación, sucnormales.



No descarto las criptos, pero si hubiese una fórmula inequívoca de inversión no habría pobreza.


----------



## Informatico77 (21 Feb 2022)

Emosido dijo:


> Las pensiones públicas siempre han sido un timo y siempre lo serán. Políticos administrando dinero que no es suyo, que puede salir mal?



Un timo para los que las pagamos, dirás.


----------



## Bernaldo (21 Feb 2022)

es la razón por la que en Europa quieren meterle mano a las pensiones españolas

los medios van filtrando lo que cobra mucha gente en España, mientras ellos ven lo que cobran, en países bastante más ricos


----------



## Cicciolino (21 Feb 2022)

Treefrog dijo:


> No descarto las criptos, pero si hubiese una fórmula inequívoca de inversión no habría pobreza.



Yo creo que, incluso así, la seguiría habiendo.

Y así debe seguir siendo.

En cualquier caso, a lo que iba: dejar la jubilación en manos del Estado es un suicidio, haceos a la idea de que no va a haber pensiones.


----------



## Remero consentido (21 Feb 2022)

Coln dijo:


> Aquí os dejo el enlace con una pequeña traducción, millones de personas viven con menos de 1..200€ al mes en Alemania, ojo !!!! Que los que viven con 1.200/.1400
> también son millones de personas y están igualmente jodidos, sobre todo con este clima cabrón que no hace mas que joder....Y si quieres cuidarte y comer sano?
> Olidate, que vale una simple alcachofa? unas naranjas en condiciones? pescado? una lata de atún del malo? encima no suelen tener una vivienda en propiedad, viven
> en alquiler. Menuda puta mierda...
> ...




Habria que ver todas las "reformas" a las leyes de pensiones consistentes en bajar las pensiones disimuladamente para asi tener más cash para atender a los turcomoros

Los alemanes... que disfruten lo botado... poco les pasa


----------



## Treefrog (21 Feb 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pero para esas ayudas creo que te miran bien y hasta te hacen vender tu coche para poder optar. De todos modos es cierto que Alemania se gasta menos que otros en pensiones pero luego tiene una enorme cantidad de prestaciones sociales dinerarias en forma de ayudas para residencias, alquiler, fsmilia, etc. En general en Europa todas esas ayudas suman unos cuantos puntos de PIB y en España casi no existen (recientemente han crecido a nivel local y para inmigrantes casi en exclusiva), al final también eso es parte de la diferencia. En España prácticamente las únicas prestaciones sociales a que puede optar un nativo son desempleo y pensión y en otros países hay más (en Francia las allocations familiales son importantes)



Depende de dónde estes y lamentablemente de tu origen étnico. En una ciudad grande los funcionarios no dan a basto para controlar todos los abusos al sistema, en una ciudad pequeña, es todo mucho más transparente.

Muchos alemanes étnicos, sobre todo los más ancianos que se criaron en otra ética del trabajo, tienen muchos más pruritos en solicitar ayuda social.
Los inmigrantes , principalmente del Balcán, este de Europa , Anatolia y medio oriente, tienen muchas menos pegas a la hora de pedir, y tienen muchos más recursos para esconder ahorros con familiares y amigos o en sus países de origen. La finca en Turquia o en Ucrania no la ve la hacienda alemana.
No es el tema del hilo, pero la red de contención social familiar y comunitaria de los inmigrantes o alemanes nacionalizados, hace una gran diferencia en la calidad de vida en la vejez.


----------



## samaruc (21 Feb 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Cierto. Pero como los salarios en la función pública son relativamente elevados, al final sale una pensión media de 2100 porque el salario de un funcionario es muy raro que baje de 20/25k incluso en las categorías más bajas o en los primeros años.
> 
> Y la estadística total de pensiones se mueve bastante si añades 700k personas que perciben más de 2000 de media. Casi doblas el total.
> 
> Pero la caída de Clases pasivas se acelera porque desde 2011 los docentes, que antes aun siendo funcionarios de las CCAA estaban en CPE, ahora entran a la SS (hace doce años un docente interino estaba en SS pero los que ganaban plaza iban a CPE). Es un régimen que aún va a durar muchos años (hasta que fallezca el último derechohabiente tipo huérfano o viuda puede dar 2080 o más), pero que irá perdiendo peso con los años, lentamente, eso sí.



Las pensiones de clases pasivas se calculan por el haber regulador que se fija para cada ejercicio económico para cada grupo (A1, A2, B, C1, C2, E)

Da igual lo que cobres o dejes de cobrar. Puedes ser funci C2 con nómina +4K que para el jubileo (con 35 años o más cotizados) vas a cobrar lo mismo que el C2 con nómina mileurista.

Y como ya han dicho en clases pasivas computa toda la vida laboral para el cálculo de la base reguladora y no los últimos 25 años (este año se ha alcanzado la previsión establecida en 2013 de ir aumentando los años desde los 15 de entonces hasta los 25)


----------



## frangelico (21 Feb 2022)

Treefrog dijo:


> Depende de dónde estes y lamentablemente de tu origen étnico. En una ciudad grande los funcionarios no dan a basto para controlar todos los abusos al sistema, en una ciudad pequeña, es todo mucho más transparente.
> 
> Muchos alemanes étnicos, sobre todo los más ancianos que se criaron en otra ética del trabajo, tienen muchos más pruritos en solicitar ayuda social.
> Los inmigrantes , principalmente del Balcán, este de Europa , Anatolia y medio oriente, tienen muchas menos pegas a la hora de pedir, y tienen muchos más recursos para esconder ahorros con familiares y amigos o en sus países de origen. La finca en Turquia o en Ucrania no la ve la hacienda alemana.
> No es el tema del hilo, pero la red de contención social familiar y comunitaria de los inmigrantes o alemanes nacionalizados, hace una gran diferencia en la calidad de vida en la vejez.



Esto en España empieza a ocurrir. La definición de las ayudas sociales, que son municipales y autonómicas casi todas, permite que personas con patrimonios no visibles obtengan ayudas (los extranjeros, obviamente) y también suele imponer limitaciones derivadas del Derecho Civil: en España mientras tengas progenitores o descendientes es difícil que obtengas una ayuda no contributiva porque están obligados a prestar alimentos, incluso los hermanos lo están en ciertas situaciones.
Aquí vamos con retraso pero los costes de las ayudas irán creciendo para las administraciones a cargo de ellas.




Código Civil



Tendría que haber un ID universal con datos penales y fiscales para todo el que pretenda entrar a un país que no es el suyo. No sólo es en materia de prestaciones sociales, es que ante una investigación policial o fiscal está mucho más expuesto un nativo que un foráneo.


----------



## frangelico (21 Feb 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Las pensiones de clases pasivas se calculan por el haber regulador que se fija para cada ejercicio económico para cada grupo (A1, A2, B, C1, C2, E)
> 
> Da igual lo que cobres o dejes de cobrar. Puedes ser funci C2 con nómina +4K que para el jubileo (con 35 años o más cotizados) vas a cobrar lo mismo que el C2 con nómina mileurista.
> 
> Y como ya han dicho en clases pasivas computa toda la vida laboral para el cálculo de la base reguladora y no los últimos 25 años (este año se ha alcanzado la previsión establecida en 2013 de ir aumentando los años desde los 15 de entonces hasta los 25)



Sí. Pero el haber regulador es elevado en los funcionarios en general (si son C2 no, pero sospecho que casi todos ahora son A1 y A2) y las carreras de cotización suelen ser completas, por eso la pensión media supera los 2100 . Y no sé ahora, pero hace unos años podías cobrar de CPE con solo seis años trabajados, evidentemente poco, pero en SS cotizar menos de 15 años te deja sin ningún derecho. Sí es cierto que las condiciones han ido convergiendo con las de la SS.


----------



## granville (21 Feb 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


> QUe empiecen igualando los sueldos europeos, y después vemos las pensiones.
> Hasta los cojones ya de post para meternos por el culo las pensiones europeas. Pero para sueldos quejas de subir el SMI 15 euros.
> 
> Iros a tomar el pelo a vuestra puta madre



el problema es que sus sueldos son más altos, y ellos son mas ricos pero los alemanes en general no se pueden permitir unas pensiones tan generosas como las nuestras.

Enviado desde mi MI 8 Lite mediante Tapatalk


----------



## frangelico (21 Feb 2022)

granville dijo:


> el problema es que sus sueldos son más altos, y ellos son mas ricos pero los alemanes en general no se pueden permitir unas pensiones tan generosas como las nuestras.
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 8 Lite mediante Tapatalk



Poder podrían, Italia se las permite. Pero para un país exportador como Alemania mantener controlados los costes laborales es una obligación. En realidad Alemania mantiene un nivel de gasto público relativamente bajo en pensiones y sorprendentemente elevado en sanidad.


----------



## samaruc (21 Feb 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Sí. Pero el haber regulador es elevado en los funcionarios en general (si son C2 no, pero sospecho que casi todos ahora son A1 y A2) y las carreras de cotización suelen ser completas, por eso la pensión media supera los 2100 . Y no sé ahora, pero hace unos años podías cobrar de CPE con solo seis años trabajados, evidentemente poco, pero en SS cotizar menos de 15 años te deja sin ningún derecho. Sí es cierto que las condiciones han ido convergiendo con las de la SS.



La carencia mínima en clases pasivas también son 15 años.



https://www.portalclasespasivas.gob.es/sitios/clasespasivas/es-ES/PENSIONESCLASESPASIVAS/pensionesjubilacion/Paginas/Normasgenerales.aspx


_

*Periodo de Carencia*
Para causar derecho a pensión ordinaria de jubilación o retiro es requisito indispensable haber completado un periodo mínimo de *15 años* de servicios efectivos al Estado.

*Cálculo de Pensión*
La cuantía de la pensión ordinaria se determina aplicando al *haber regulador* que corresponda, según el Cuerpo o categoría del funcionario, el *porcentaje* establecido en función del número de años completos de servicios efectivos al Estado.

_


----------



## frangelico (21 Feb 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> es la razón por la que en Europa quieren meterle mano a las pensiones españolas
> 
> los medios van filtrando lo que cobra mucha gente en España, mientras ellos ven lo que cobran, en países bastante más ricos



En Europa se conformarían con una reducción del gasto. Otra cosa es lo que digan luego los políticos, pero que se recorten pensiones, compras corrientes, subvenciones o enchufes es indiferente a efectos de consolidación fiscal. Luego hay intereses que conducen a unas u otras medidas.


----------



## frangelico (21 Feb 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> La carencia mínima en clases pasivas también son 15 años.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y no era de 6 años hace un tiempo ? Me suena haber visto la tabla esa que ahora va dr 15 a 35 años pero empezando por 6.


----------



## granville (21 Feb 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Poder podrían, Italia se las permite. Pero para un país exportador como Alemania mantener controlados los costes laborales es una obligación. En realidad Alemania mantiene un nivel de gasto público relativamente bajo en pensiones y sorprendentemente elevado en sanidad o cuidados a ancianos.



Italia se permite a cambio de cada cierto tiempo le pongan un gauletier para embridarla.


----------



## samaruc (21 Feb 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y no era de 6 años hace un tiempo ? Me suena haber visto la tabla esa que ahora va dr 15 a 35 años pero empezando por 6.



No me suena. Siempre he conocido la carencia mínima de 15 años.


----------



## EUROPIA (21 Feb 2022)

granville dijo:


> el problema es que sus sueldos son más altos, y ellos son mas ricos pero los alemanes en general no se pueden permitir unas pensiones tan generosas como las nuestras.
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 8 Lite mediante Tapatalk




No se puede entablar un debate sobre pensiones, cuando en un pais se ponen trabas por subir el salario minimo 15 euros.
El sueldo medio en ALemania es el doble que en España.
Pues vayamos por partes.
1º Ponemos sueldos alemanes
2º Luego comparamos pensiones de ambos paises.

Pero este tipo de debates siempre va a lo mismo , poner lo peor de los paises que interesan, pero lo mejor lo obviamos.

Este tipo de argumentaciones es para que abracemos los recortes.

La pension media en España es entorno a los 1040 euros/mes.


----------



## makoka (21 Feb 2022)

kikoseis dijo:


> 17 millones de pensionistas hay en Alemania.
> 2,7 millones cobran menos de 1200.
> 
> Ergo 14,3 millones cobran más de 1200.
> ...



Ya le ha jodido usted el argumento a los de los menas y del morito Juan. Que sepa que no tiene corazón. Horas y horas de largo cavilar intentando encontrar donde está el problema para que venga usted y tire todo ese esfuerzo por la borda.


----------



## Bernaldo (21 Feb 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> En Europa se conformarían con una reducción del gasto. Otra cosa es lo que digan luego los políticos, pero que se recorten pensiones, compras corrientes, subvenciones o enchufes es indiferente a efectos de consolidación fiscal. Luego hay intereses que conducen a unas u otras medidas.



Tienen votantes a los que no les hace una pizca de gracia verse - según su perspectiva- comparativamente que los jubilados de países que creen que son subvencionados y ayudados. 
Creeme, la presión es cada vez mayor, la idea está extendida entre los jubile tas carolingios y del norte.


----------



## la_trotona (21 Feb 2022)

Espeluznao dijo:


> En España los sindicatos nos roban a todos, no sólo a sus afiliados (a esos les roban el doble, porque pagan cuota).
> 
> Lo llaman "negociación colectiva".
> 
> ...



En FRancia cuando intentó retrasar la edad de jubilación fue a los funcionarios, el resto se jubilan más tarde ya. Son los funcionarios los que hicieron huelga.


----------



## la_trotona (21 Feb 2022)

PEPITO GRILLAO dijo:


> Conozco más de un caso que cobra 1.400 trompos, por una supuesta incapacidad, se la dieron en los años 90, cuando se regalaban como caramelos en la cabalgata de reyes. Les veo cargando bolsas del carrefour, yendo de ruta etc
> 
> Incluso con uno hablo, y está de la cabeza mejor que yo, me dice que reconoce que está perfectamente para trabajar, pero que cobrando u sueldo nescafe de 1500 pavos va a doblar el lomo su puta madre



Si por intentar engañar a la Seguridad Social, no hay luego escarmientos legales y se dan las incapacidades como caramelos ( o se daban por lo que parece), pues que viva la alegría.


----------



## la_trotona (21 Feb 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Pues lo de los 37 años trabajados habrá sido con 20 años de lagunas de cotización (cuenta 0 para el cálculo de la jubilación, en RG 1/2 SMI)
> 
> Base mínima con carrera completa no dan esas cifras. Al actualizar las bases con el IPC te vas a un 80% más omenos de la base actual. Sobre los 800 euros.
> 
> ...



La última frase creo que es desde las últimas reformas, cuando se tenía en cuenta los dos últimos años , muchos autónomos cotizaban los dos útlimos años por la mayor base y ahí se tenía buena pensión.


----------



## la_trotona (21 Feb 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> España tiene unas pensiones muy altas, la tasa de reposición media en Europa estaba sobre el 55%. Pero no lo mires desde ese punto de vista, que te saldrá humo. Por ejemplo Dinamarca no llegaba al 40%....
> 
> La diferencia es que el sueldo medio alemán está sobre los 2.500€ netos, y los daneses se acercarán a los 4.000€. Hay mucha relación entre una cosa y la otra.
> 
> ...



Entiendo que reformando las pensiones de viudedad en plan más serio, aumentando la tasa de actividad mayor, con bajada de gastos y parte del ahorro con los mismos impuestos apuntalar el sistema de pensiones.


----------



## la_trotona (21 Feb 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Si. Las Clase Pasivas van por otro lado y son 700k más con una pensión media de algo más de 2000 al mes. Los funcionarios en todas partes se jubilan mucho mejor que el vulgo. En USA y UK por ejemplo tienen pensiones de prestación definida que son un % elevado de su último salario, y normalmente están "unfunded," pero ya se saca el dinero de donde sea para pagarlas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Tambíen en USA y UK los funcionarios se jubilan mucho mejor? Uyyyyyy, que se ha caído un mito del floro.


----------



## selenio (21 Feb 2022)

Que parida de articulo, porque para variar no ponen la base de cotización?, porque cotizar durante 45 eso no dice absolutamente nada, si es una base de cotizacion baja, se sabe que las bases de cotizacion a la SS en Alemania, Francia, etc, son mucho mas bajas que en España.

*PD: En Alemania te quitan casi 1400€ al mes de SS, entre empresa y trabajador para las bases mas altas?, pues eso.*


----------



## samaruc (21 Feb 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> La última frase creo que es desde las últimas reformas, cuando se tenía en cuenta los dos últimos años , muchos autónomos cotizaban los dos útlimos años por la mayor base y ahí se tenía buena pensión.



Hace falta un Delorian para viajar en el tiempo.

A 1985 para ser más exactos.









Felipe González dice que España "todavía vive" de la reforma de pensiones de 1985


El ex presidente del Gobierno Felipe González ha defendido la reforma de las pensiones que ultima el...




www.europapress.es





Esta reforma subió de 10 a 15 años la carencia mínima para la pensión de jubileo y de dos a ocho el cálculo de la base reguladora.


----------



## frangelico (21 Feb 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> ¿Tambíen en USA y UK los funcionarios se jubilan mucho mejor? Uyyyyyy, que se ha caído un mito del floro.



Si. Un policía de NY por ejemplo se retira con 20 años de servicio y unos 60k. Lo que pasa en otros países es que lo hacen utilizando fondos de pensiones (los anglos y escandinavos ), que a veces no están provisionados y los va cubriendo el Estado. En Francia lo que tienen es una edad de retiro más baja, pero en general los empleados públicos tienen mejores condiciones de retiro. No siempre mayores salarios pero sí que conservan las condiciones de jubilación que había antes (en los 60 quizá eran más parecidas, pero las del sector privado se han ido deteriorando ).


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (21 Feb 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pues es un chollo entonces, porque si te dan algo aunque no cotices nada... supongo que la prestación mínima será muy baja.



Si no has cotizado un mínimo de 5 años te dan algo sólo si demuestras que no tienes medios para mantenerte. Lo que vendría a ser una prestación no contributiva. Pero primero te exigen que monetices todas tus posesiones (depósitos, viviendas, acciones, etc.).


----------



## la_trotona (21 Feb 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Esto en España empieza a ocurrir. La definición de las ayudas sociales, que son municipales y autonómicas casi todas, permite que personas con patrimonios no visibles obtengan ayudas (los extranjeros, obviamente) y también suele imponer limitaciones derivadas del Derecho Civil: en España mientras tengas progenitores o descendientes es difícil que obtengas una ayuda no contributiva porque están obligados a prestar alimentos, incluso los hermanos lo están en ciertas situaciones.
> Aquí vamos con retraso pero los costes de las ayudas irán creciendo para las administraciones a cargo de ellas.
> 
> 
> ...



Por eso, para cada vez más ayudas se debería exigir un minimo de 10-15 años de empadronamiento de residencia legal, y por supuesto ser mucho más estrictos con el control de immigración.


----------



## frangelico (21 Feb 2022)

The Fucking Andyteleco dijo:


> Si no has cotizado un mínimo de 5 años te dan algo sólo si demuestras que no tienes medios para mantenerte. Lo que vendría a ser una prestación no contributiva. Pero primero te exigen que monetices todas tus posesiones (depósitos, viviendas, acciones, etc.).



Bueno, así no está mal hecho. El problema es en países que garantizan unos mínimos de renta y te permiten tener cierto patrimonio. Los alemanes en eso creo que son bastante duros en general con los requisitos para las ayudas.


----------



## INE (21 Feb 2022)

weyler dijo:


> Imagino te parecera mal por el nivel de vida que hay en Alemania, porque 1200€ en España esta bastante bien



Para vegetar, sí, para vivir, no.


----------



## Lonchafina (21 Feb 2022)

Es cierto que las pensiones en Alemania no son muy generosas si se comparan con las de países como España. En Alemania no es normal que un jubilado cobre más que alguien que está trabajando. En España si.

Yo personalmente pienso que las pensiones alemanas deberían mejorarse algo. Y también pienso que las españolas no son sostenibles con los sueldos actuales. Pero sin embargo ahí siguen esas pensiones.


----------



## Treefrog (21 Feb 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Poder podrían, Italia se las permite. Pero para un país exportador como Alemania mantener controlados los costes laborales es una obligación. En realidad Alemania mantiene un nivel de gasto público relativamente bajo en pensiones y sorprendentemente elevado en sanidad.



No te olvides que a diferencia de España, la mayor parte de los prestadores sanitarios aqui son privados, y junto con la farmafia tienen un poder de lobby impresionante, si bien los que estamos empleados pagamos primas de seguro muy altas, hay millones de personas que dependen del estado para cubrir sus gastos.

En este caso el sobredimensionamiento del sistema, por ejemplo 3 veces más camas de UCI por habitante que España o Italia (que nos cuesta muy caro) ni siquiera nos sirvió para "salvarnos" de las medidas totalitarias. De hecho para obetener la misma mortalidad COVID que Suecia entre Noviembre de 2020 y hoy, la ocupación per cápita de UCIs en Alemania fue el doble.
Hay una ineficiencia muy profunda en el sistema, y me imagino que muchísima corrupción para que se mantenga así.


----------



## granville (22 Feb 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


> No se puede entablar un debate sobre pensiones, cuando en un pais se ponen trabas por subir el salario minimo 15 euros.
> El sueldo medio en ALemania es el doble que en España.
> Pues vayamos por partes.
> 1º Ponemos sueldos alemanes
> ...



lo primero que alguien tiene que hacer para solucionar un problema es ser realista.

y compararnos con un pais de otro nivel con Alemania o Finlandia no te hace ningun daño, ellos estan en otro liga y cada vez mas lejos de nosotros, actualmente miramos hacia arriba y vemos a Lituania y Chequia, paises que todo el mundo considera como paises low cost.

pues nada nos ponemos los sueldos alemanes y nos olvidamos que o producimos como alemanes sino como Rumanos o Portugeses, esa es la solucion.


----------



## samaruc (22 Feb 2022)

Dejo por aquí informe sobre pensiones alemanas, para 2024 ya se habrán equiparado las pensiones de la antigua RDA (Alemania oriental) y la antigua RFA (Alemania Occudental). Las pensiones de la RDA bajan un huevo la media.

Para los 4 gatos mal contados que les interese:



https://www.mites.gob.es/ficheros/ministerio/mundo/revista_ais/218/43.pdf


----------



## frangelico (22 Feb 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Dejo por aquí informe sobre pensiones alemanas, para 2024 ya se habrán equiparado las pensiones de la antigua RDA (Alemania oriental) y la antigua RFA (Alemania Occudental). Las pensiones de la RDA bajan un huevo la media.
> 
> Para los 4 gatos mal contados que les interese:
> 
> ...



Interesante. En realidad Alemania, ya he puesto más atras datos, paga una pensión media más o menos igual a la española y eso es poco para el país. De hecho su gasto agregado en prestaciones es incluso algo inferior a los €307MM de Italia siendo su economía no el doble que la italiana pero casi. Eso hace que tengan un nivel de gasto bajo, inferior al 9% del PIB , lo que les podira permitit expansiones. Italia en cambio está en reformas que buscan reducir el gasto a medio plazo porque ha alcanzado cotas muy elevadas. España está a medio camino. Las pensiones alemanas son tirando a bajas y es cierto que las del ESte (neue Bundesländer) son aún menores.

Luego, eso sí, la seguridad social alemana, que incluye la sanidad, tiene un nivel de gasto bastante elevado si añadimos sanidad y cuidados a ancianos. En los países con pensiones bajas curiosamente el gasto público "social" no suele ser menor, lo que ocurre es que tienen mas margen para otras políticas como la atención a los ancianos (Holanda y los nórdicos gastan muchísimo en estos capítulos), o las ayudas a familia y vivienda. En cierta medida lo escaso de las prestaciones a familias en España o Italia ha conducido a que los recursos disponibles de las cotizaciones terminaran todos en las pensiones y, en el caso español, en el desempleo, que en España también consume más que en otros países.













El gran problema de España es que las previsiones de gasto sobre PIB se han superado por la incapacidad para hacer arrancar la economía desde la crisis. Históricamente la economía alemana ha sido unas 2.4/2.6 veces la española, con la burbuja recortamos algo la distancia pero últimamente nos hemos vuelto a separar y, si el PIB nominal español no arroja mejoras absolutas y relativas de cierta entidad en los próximos años, seguramente se acelerarán o endurecerán las reformas. Si no hubiéramos perdido una década de ese modo, el PIB español sería de alrededor de 1.35/1.4B, y la carga de las pensiones, no siendo baja, estaría en el lugar en que la situaban las proyecciones de hace años y en un lugar discreto dentro de Europa.


----------



## EUROPIA (22 Feb 2022)

granville dijo:


> lo primero que alguien tiene que hacer para solucionar un problema es ser realista.
> 
> y compararnos con un pais de otro nivel con Alemania o Finlandia no te hace ningun daño, ellos estan en otro liga y cada vez mas lejos de nosotros, actualmente miramos hacia arriba y vemos a Lituania y Chequia, paises que todo el mundo considera como paises low cost.
> 
> pues nada nos ponemos los sueldos alemanes y nos olvidamos que o producimos como alemanes sino como Rumanos o Portugeses, esa es la solucion.


----------



## la_trotona (22 Feb 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Interesante. En realidad Alemania, ya he puesto más atras datos, paga una pensión media más o menos igual a la española y eso es poco para el país. De hecho su gasto agregado en prestaciones es incluso algo inferior a los €307MM de Italia siendo su economía no el doble que la italiana pero casi. Eso hace que tengan un nivel de gasto bajo, inferior al 9% del PIB , lo que les podira permitit expansiones. Italia en cambio está en reformas que buscan reducir el gasto a medio plazo porque ha alcanzado cotas muy elevadas. España está a medio camino. Las pensiones alemanas son tirando a bajas y es cierto que las del ESte (neue Bundesländer) son aún menores.
> 
> Luego, eso sí, la seguridad social alemana, que incluye la sanidad, tiene un nivel de gasto bastante elevado si añadimos sanidad y cuidados a ancianos. En los países con pensiones bajas curiosamente el gasto público "social" no suele ser menor, lo que ocurre es que tienen mas margen para otras políticas como la atención a los ancianos (Holanda y los nórdicos gastan muchísimo en estos capítulos), o las ayudas a familia y vivienda. En cierta medida lo escaso de las prestaciones a familias en España o Italia ha conducido a que los recursos disponibles de las cotizaciones terminaran todos en las pensiones y, en el caso español, en el desempleo, que en España también consume más que en otros países.
> 
> ...



Si se eliminasen ciertas rentas de inserción que van sobre todo a ciertos colectivos, el sistema español sería más justo puesto que tanto las pensiones y el desempleo fomenta cotizar al estado.


----------



## la_trotona (22 Feb 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



Para eso hay que tener el sector productivo alemán y francés.


----------



## frangelico (22 Feb 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Para eso hay que tener el sector productivo alemán y francés.



Y menos inmigración. Ese crecimiento de la fuerza laboral jamás se ha visto en el primer mundo. En Francia por ejemplo la poblaicon activa eran 22M en 1974 y 29M hoy. En España ha pasado de 12 a 23M pero con casi todo el crecimiento entre 1995 y 2008. Es normal que eso haya deprimido los salarios, que son la asignatura pendiente de España.


----------



## OYeah (22 Feb 2022)

Excelente gráfico, pardiez.


----------



## OYeah (22 Feb 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y menos inmigración. Ese crecimiento de la fuerza laboral jamás se ha visto en el primer mundo. En Francia por ejemplo la poblaicon activa eran 22M en 1974 y 29M hoy. En España ha pasado de 12 a 23M pero con casi todo el crecimiento entre 1995 y 2008. Es normal que eso haya deprimido los salarios, que son la asignatura pendiente de España.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 953499



Aparte de la inmigración creo que a partir de los 90 es cuando se da de forma masiva la incorporación en España de la mujer al mercado laboral. Eso parece que se ha gestionado muy mal, mientras que en Francia y otros paises europeos ya lo tenian asumido y ajustado.

Si en apenas 20 años sumas la mitad de la población (o un tercio) y todos esos millones de inmigrantes, es normal que el trabajaor español que nació con pene (no me atrevo a llamarle hombre, no se ofenda) se quedé "dumpeado" en salarios a niveles irrisorios e insostenibles.


----------



## granville (22 Feb 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Interesante. En realidad Alemania, ya he puesto más atras datos, paga una pensión media más o menos igual a la española y eso es poco para el país. De hecho su gasto agregado en prestaciones es incluso algo inferior a los €307MM de Italia siendo su economía no el doble que la italiana pero casi. Eso hace que tengan un nivel de gasto bajo, inferior al 9% del PIB , lo que les podira permitit expansiones. Italia en cambio está en reformas que buscan reducir el gasto a medio plazo porque ha alcanzado cotas muy elevadas. España está a medio camino. Las pensiones alemanas son tirando a bajas y es cierto que las del ESte (neue Bundesländer) son aún menores.
> 
> Luego, eso sí, la seguridad social alemana, que incluye la sanidad, tiene un nivel de gasto bastante elevado si añadimos sanidad y cuidados a ancianos. En los países con pensiones bajas curiosamente el gasto público "social" no suele ser menor, lo que ocurre es que tienen mas margen para otras políticas como la atención a los ancianos (Holanda y los nórdicos gastan muchísimo en estos capítulos), o las ayudas a familia y vivienda. En cierta medida lo escaso de las prestaciones a familias en España o Italia ha conducido a que los recursos disponibles de las cotizaciones terminaran todos en las pensiones y, en el caso español, en el desempleo, que en España también consume más que en otros países.
> 
> ...



mientras los ladrillos no se coman, nos hacemos trampas al solitario.

En un pais tipo alemania, el 60% del PIB son las rentas de la gente y en España esta sobre el 40% muy parecido a paises que son refugio de patrimonio tipo Luxemburgo u Holanda.

y en España ese patriminio son basicamente ladrillos y para mas INRI muchos de ellos no son patrimonio de Españoles, sino de extranjeros.


----------



## la_trotona (22 Feb 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y menos inmigración. Ese crecimiento de la fuerza laboral jamás se ha visto en el primer mundo. En Francia por ejemplo la poblaicon activa eran 22M en 1974 y 29M hoy. En España ha pasado de 12 a 23M pero con casi todo el crecimiento entre 1995 y 2008. Es normal que eso haya deprimido los salarios, que son la asignatura pendiente de España.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 953499



Totalmente correcto, ese es el quid de la cuestión , tanto en empleos cualificados como en lo que no, pero el problema es que para ciertos sectores va a ser siempre difícil encotnrar trabajadores (agricultura por la temporalidad , como en oficios por el bajo salario y dureza de la profesión) y entonces ciertos sectores de la población (no sólo empresarios) se creen que la solución es traer más, y más , y más immigrantes.

Cuando se ha comentado la escasez puntual de trabajadores en la construcción ese era su gran solución, en vez de tener condiciones más actractivas (entre otras cosas, pero no sólo, mayores salarios). Y no se dan cuenta de que bastantes immigrantes tienen ciertos estudios, y tratarán de acceder a otro tipo de trabajos al menos más cómodos en cuanto puedan, pero nada, siempre más immigración.


----------



## la_trotona (22 Feb 2022)

Esa es la pensión de muchos autónomos, y un buen porcentaje podrían cotizar más para tener más pensión, en su mano está.


----------



## samaruc (22 Feb 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Esa es la pensión de muchos autónomos, y un buen porcentaje podrían cotizar más para tener más pensión, en su mano está.



Si cotizas por la base mínima de autónomos estás cotizando por debajo del SMI...

Un autónomo con empleados cotiza por bases inferiores a sus empleados.

A la hora de jubilarse estos trabajadores tienen pensiones más altas que su empleador.

¿Qué lógica tiene esto?


----------



## la_trotona (22 Feb 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Si cotizas por la base mínima de autónomos estás cotizando por debajo del SMI...
> 
> Un autónomo con empleados cotiza por bases inferiores a sus empleados.
> 
> ...



Si suben las cotizaciones los autónomos a chillar por los increíbles gastos, eso es lo que quieren la mayoría, y además pueden subir las bases si quieren, pero no pueden.


----------



## Gubelkian (22 Feb 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Si cotizas por la base mínima de autónomos estás cotizando por debajo del SMI...
> 
> Un autónomo con empleados cotiza por bases inferiores a sus empleados.
> 
> ...



Tiene la lógica de que el autónomo puede elegir su base de cotización. Si quiere tener más pensión que sus empleados sólo tiene que elegir una base superior.


----------



## samaruc (22 Feb 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Tiene la lógica de que el autónomo puede elegir su base de cotización. Si quiere tener más pensión que sus empleados sólo tiene que elegir una base superior.



No se vayan. Todavía hay más. Ahora ATA dice que pasando de ingresos reales y que se suba la base mínima un 5% anual y que los autónomos mayores de 47 años puedan cotizar por la base máxima general y no por la máxima específica de autónomos.









ATA reitera su 'no' a la reforma de autónomos pero se abre a negociar una subida de la cuota mínima


La reforma impulsada por el ministro de Inclusión, José Luís Escrivá, para transitar hacia un modelo en el que los autónomos coticen según sus rendimientos netos está encallada en el diálogo social. Este martes el presidente de ATA, Lorenzo Amor, ha escenificado en el Consejo General de...




www.elperiodico.com













ATA se descuelga del sistema de cotización por tramos para los autónomos


La federación de autónomos ATA ha rechazado la última propuesta de la Seguridad Social para un sistema de cotización por tramos vinculado a los...




www.cope.es













ATA ofrecerá a Escrivá subir la base mínima para evitar el sistema de tramos de autónomos


Rechazan el plan de cuotas por tramos e ingresos reales: proponen igualar la base con el SMI y destopar la cotización a mayores de 47




www.larazon.es


----------



## pepeleches (24 Feb 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Entiendo que reformando las pensiones de viudedad en plan más serio, aumentando la tasa de actividad mayor, con bajada de gastos y parte del ahorro con los mismos impuestos apuntalar el sistema de pensiones.



Cada maestrillo tiene su librillo. Y los que opinamos en plan cuñao, pues aún más 

Para mí las pensiones de viudedad tal y como están son una aberración. Puede haber viudas (y viudos...) cuya pareja muere joven cobran toda la vida. Podrían cambiar a ser una pensión limitada en el tiempo, para ayudarte a rehacer tu vida más aún si tienes críos pequeños. 

Pero es que de base es una aberración. Si vemos las pensiones como una especie de seguro, resulta que a mi me cubre un porcentaje de riesgo (si soy soltero...) y al de al lado con el mismo pago está pagando ese mismo porcentaje, más la posibilidad de que su pareja le sobreviva con un 50% de cuota. Es decir, es un engaño, puesto que da muchas más prestaciones por el mismo coste. 

Eso nunca debería ser así, porque simplemente es que unos paguen lo de los otros. Se podría estipular un porcentaje voluntario mínimo (por ejejmplo un 20% extra) de pago, reduciendo en cantidad parecida a los que no quieren..) si se quiere extender ese 'seguro' a tu pareja. 

Igualmente pasa con las no contributivas, hay muchísimas. Sigue siendo pasta de los que pagan religiosamente a los que no pagan. E incluso barbaridades como el SOVI, les están dando desde hace años 300€ al mes a gente que trabajó ¡5 años! hace 40 ó 50 años. 

La diferencia de compensación entre lo aportado y lo que se le devuelve entre un trabajador de esos de 45 años y uno de estos casos es brutal. A la hora de recortar, no puedes empezar por aquellos que han pagado hasta el último euro, tienes que empezar por estos caso. 

Ah! y mínimo congelar pensiones a los que ya están jubilados. Hay gente de 85 años cuya pensión se hizo con cálculos que ahora serían delirantes, que está cobrando muchísimo más (pero muchísimo...) que si se jubilase hoy, sin contar con que de media se habrá jubilado 5 años antes. 

Es el puto problema de que el sistema en vez de ser lógico, esté dirigido por políticos que piensan exclusivamente en su beneficio electoral. Pierde toda noción de justicia y termina dando dádivas a quien no ha contribuido, blindando a quien le tocaron buenas condiciones, y jodiendo al resto que son los que lo mantienen. 

Y por supuesto, para que todo esto sea sostenible, volver al anterior sistema de revalorización con respecto a cuentas y no con IPC (lo cual es una putada para el resto, porque implica que cuando van las cosas más deberán remar más y cobrar menos...), y conseguir sí o sí tener unas cifras de paro asumibles. Creo recordar haber oído que por debajo del 8% con pequeños recortes las cuentas empiezan a estar en verde...


----------

